# The Four Lands Forum



## J. Alexander (May 12, 2010)

The games that will continue in my old series are for Sure "The Great North" emails will go out to players soon about the details. 

I am also leaning towards "The Intelligence Service" but it is dependent upon those who wish it to conitnue and an if any new blood would like to join...to fill in for lost players. 

The Borderland Keep and The Marshall service are a go if one does not get bumped for "The Intelligence Service" I am trying to accomodate as many of the loyal players in the previous games as i can as well as intergrating those who are new..so it is a process.....

Please start posting all commetns on here..

JA


----------



## grufflehead (May 12, 2010)

As a noob to the gameworld I'll take what anyone wants to leave me in terms of spots. Assuming it's one of the new PF games, I have had a hankering for a while to try a mounted character of some sort, and either of the options sounds like it might just be the place to do it. Alternatively, I had an idea for a polearm fighter I made for another game then changed at the last minute that's pretty much good to go.

But there are lots of things to try in PF so I'll let the established players who might be looking to port over PCs claim their niches first.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 12, 2010)

I'm here and up for continuing Intelligence Service.

If you don't mind playing 3.5, grufflehead, we could likely use you there. I know we dropped at least three players (one got banned - don't ask, one switched to 4E, and the last had to cut back on games), and I have no idea how many are coming back from the extended hiatus the game took. A few posted in the IC thread saying they're coming back, but we can use more folks. If you're interested in 3.5, that is.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2010)

Nicodemus will continue in The Intelligence Service, and Katherine is ready to port over to either The Marshall Service or The Borderland Keep - whichever one makes the cut.

She was originally created using dice roll, so I may have to make some changes to get her over to point buy . . .


----------



## grufflehead (May 12, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> If you don't mind playing 3.5, grufflehead, we could likely use you there.




And I would be delighted to make your acquaintance again. Shame the Paranormal Protection thingy never got anywhere, I was enjoying it.

It's amazing how quickly the change from 3.5 to PF has got hold of me. Even though the changes really aren't massive, I find myself thinking 'bah, pesky 3.5 again. Wish it was PF' these days. If there's a need to fill spaces in the Intelligence game, I'm game (ho ho) but if it meant I lost out on a possible place in the 1 PF game, I'd rather put my eggs into that basket. Who knows, I might get both...


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2010)

Present!

I'm coming along nicely on my fighter/archer. Standard gear for 5th level?


----------



## ghostcat (May 13, 2010)

I'm still around and would love to continue with the Intelligence Service.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2010)

OK, I started trying to convert Kat to epic point buy, and she's taking a HUGE hit to her scores - so much so that she wouldn't be at all the same character once I got finished with her.

I'd rather make a new character than nerf her to that extent (even though I'll probably not get to use her anywhere else anyway).

So I'll get to work on a new skill monkey concept.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2010)

JA - Pathfinder introduced the concept of character traits, a sort of 'half feat.' They are listed as an option, with the 'suggested' number allowed being two per character. There's a list of general traits available free on the Paizo boards, and others have been written up in various adventure paths.

Would you consider using these in your game? And if you won't consider using them outright, there's a feat available called 'Additional Traits' that gives access to two extra traits - would you consider allowing a character to take two traits with this feat?

Finally, typically you cannot choose two traits from the same list, but I'd like permission to do even more than that - I'd like to take the same trait twice. The trait I want is Magical Knack. I'm considering a Sorcerer/Bard (I think I've got an idea worked out that should be acceptable to you and fun to play). Magical Knack is taken for a spell casting class, and adds two to caster level for purposes of spell effects but not for number of spells known or able to cast. The bonus to caster level cannot put effective caster level higher than total hit dice. I'd like to take this trait twice, once for Sorcerer and once for Bard.

So for example if I play a Sorcerer 2/Bard 3, I'd have the number of spells known and available of a 2nd level sorcerer and a third level bard, but when I actually cast the spells they'd have the punch, duration, saving throw DC etc. of a 4th level sorcerer or a 5th level bard.

Depending on which (if either) option you agree to, either everyone would have access to two traits free, or they could take two traits at the cost of a feat.

Thanks for considering!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2010)

OK, I may actually want to rework Katherine after all. I think I can make her work with the Epic point buy - she'll just be somewhat less, um, spectacular. 

Still would like you to consider the traits I asked about in the above post.


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2010)

I'd vote in favor of using character traits were you to take a vote...


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2010)

I'm here. And I'm up for both The Great North and Intelligence Service, if those are the games you re-start. My posting is just at a much slower rate than it used to be.


----------



## Lou (May 13, 2010)

I thought we were playing Pathfinder rules, so two traits would be standard?

My efforts at buildling a Pathfinder Arcane Bloodline Sorcerer has led me to the question of:  Are we limited to the Pathfinder feats, or can we request to use 3.5 feats?

Are we using the Pathfinder starting money rules?  What's the starting magic item situation for 5th level characters?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2010)

* knock knock knock*

I, uh don't suppose there is room for one more in Intellegence service is there? I really liked to want to play Arie monk 2 cleric 3, and I will make time if I have to. JTA's game was dropped as I thought I was going to be busier in real life, but I am not.

May i re-join, JT?

  the original character 

ps: he was originally 3.5 as will bee seen in the sheet


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2010)

Lou said:


> I thought we were playing Pathfinder rules, so two traits would be standard?




So are we actually converting the existing games to PF rules?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2010)

From the previous Four Lands OOC thread:



J. Alexander said:


> The Great North will continue as 3.5   we are simply to far gone into it make any changes and i feel it would destroy the flavor of it if we did. I will restart the great north first as it is the most senior game...on monday...
> 
> In regards to the intelligence service it too will remain a 3.5 game.....so as to accomodate the players..
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> From the previous Four Lands OOC thread:




Thanks for posting that Mike! I missed it.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2010)

I FOUND you guys!  Got room for one more, JA?  Hmmm, 5th level, Pathfinder, how about a cleric?  Standard Pathfinder deities?  And, hey, Mowgli, does that Magical Knack thingy work for divine magic, too?


----------



## Neurotic (May 14, 2010)

I didn't even know there were 'traits' in PF optional or not. But I have only pathfinder beta, maybe it's not there? Anyhow, I second the request for money totals, number of magic items allowed etc.

Oh, and if marshals don't start and there is still room in Intelligence, I'd like to transfer said marshal to it. But I won't take a spot for anyone as I have enough active games - so only if there is real 'hole' in the group(s)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2010)

Leif said:


> I FOUND you guys!  Got room for one more, JA?  Hmmm, 5th level, Pathfinder, how about a cleric?  Standard Pathfinder deities?  And, hey, Mowgli, does that Magical Knack thingy work for divine magic, too?




It's JA's world, so _nothing_ is standard!  Primary/dominant deity will be 'The Light.' I'm certain you could find an appropriate Saint to be your patron.

The 'Magical Knack' trait doesn't specify arcane magic, but it's listed with the Magic Traits rather than the Faith Traits - so I'd say yes, but I guess it would be up to JA.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2010)

Neurotic said:


> I didn't even know there were 'traits' in PF optional or not. But I have only pathfinder beta, maybe it's not there? Anyhow, I second the request for money totals, number of magic items allowed etc.




The traits aren't detailed in either the beta or the Core Rules, but the 'basic' ones are available as a free download on Paizo's website - you have to sign in, and the link will be listed on your 'My Downloads' page.

Also, official Core Rules are up in Paizo's PRD if you'd care to make the switch from Beta . . .


----------



## grufflehead (May 14, 2010)

@ Neurotic - quite a few changes between the PF beta and final release. This should get you started:

Pathfinder SRD (Pathfinder_OGC)

@ Mowgli - I'd never really read that trait in any detail before. Wow, it's pretty sweet for a mixed caster - almost as good as the old Practised Caster, but without having to burn a feat for it. There are quite a few threads scattered around here and other places moaning about how cr*ppy PF Mystic Theurge's are. They're not (IMO), but you could certainly boost one of your casting classes with this very easily, without needing to resort to drawing on 3.5 feats. 

On a general note (nothing to do with this game) I have to say I'm also of the opinion that if you play Pathfinder, then damn well play Pathfinder - don't use the changes in PF then just port over a load of stuff from 3.5 because PF doesn't have the particular nugget of cheese you want. Of course, I'd totally support anyone porting an existing PC from one of JA's games to one of the new ones and taking 3.5 material because it's the only way to recreate the character as you want it. Otherwise while PF is supposed to be backward compatible, I'm quite happy to let the bloated carcass of 3.5 fester away somewhere else thanks.

/rant


----------



## Lou (May 14, 2010)

@grufflehead-Don't worry about JA letting in bloated characters and equipment. They have a tendency to dismemberment, death, and silent theft in JA's worlds. That one nugget you want to make your PC that much better may suddenly become an albatross around your neck and a shining beacon for your new-found enemies to follow.


----------



## grufflehead (May 14, 2010)

Heh, yes one of my potential fellow players (who shall remain nameless) gave me a brief summary of what to expect. I'm playing another very low cash/magic game on here just now and find it curiously refreshing so limits on that side of things don't worry me. On the character options front, the subtle (and not so subtle) changes to the PF classes are enough to have me excited to try ones I didn't like in 3.5 and re-play ones I did to see what the differences are.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> On a general note (nothing to do with this game) I have to say I'm also of the opinion that if you play Pathfinder, then damn well play Pathfinder - don't use the changes in PF then just port over a load of stuff from 3.5 because PF doesn't have the particular nugget of cheese you want. I'm quite happy to let the bloated carcass of 3.5 fester away somewhere else thanks.
> 
> /rant



Heh!  Well said! 

[sblock=grufflehead]ENWorld xp awarded. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2010)

Hey Leif, Re: your comment in the old thread. I have not seen a new rogues gallery for the 4 lands. Note that the forums have been reorganized and their is now a place specifically for RG's rather than just putting them in plots and places like we used to.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2010)

Ahhh, that's very good to know, thanks!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> On a general note (nothing to do with this game) I have to say I'm also of the opinion that if you play Pathfinder, then damn well play Pathfinder - don't use the changes in PF then just port over a load of stuff from 3.5 because PF doesn't have the particular nugget of cheese you want. Of course, I'd totally support anyone porting an existing PC from one of JA's games to one of the new ones and taking 3.5 material because it's the only way to recreate the character as you want it. Otherwise while PF is supposed to be backward compatible, I'm quite happy to let the bloated carcass of 3.5 fester away somewhere else thanks.
> 
> /rant




This. Whole-heartedly, unreservedly, this.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2010)

I am still waiting to see if I can be accepted into the intelengence service.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am still waiting to see if I can be accepted into the intelengence service.




Always a bridesmaid never a bride...


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2010)

Anyone know when JA is planning on restarting The Great North? I must confess, I'm excited to get Vadric back into the action.


----------



## Neurotic (May 17, 2010)

He said we'll get e-mails on monday. For me, the day is over, but for you overhtere there is still hope. Good night.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2010)

Neurotic said:


> He said we'll get e-mails on monday. For me, the day is over, but for you overhtere there is still hope. Good night.




Thanks Neurotic!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Always a bridesmaid never a bride...




ok, . . . I am cluless on what this means.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Always a bridesmaid never a bride...






Scott DeWar said:


> ok, . . . I am cluless on what this means.




Dang, DeWar, this is just so easy that I can't even bring myself to take advantaqe of it.   Get out of here with your shooting-fish-in-a-barrel self!


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, . . . I am cluless on what this means.




Always a bridesmaid, never a bride - Idiom Definition - UsingEnglish.com


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Always a bridesmaid, never a bride - Idiom Definition - UsingEnglish.com




So nice of you to post that, Scotley!


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Always a bridesmaid, never a bride - Idiom Definition - UsingEnglish.com



Ms. Trimpey/Collins/Trimpey would be so proud!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2010)

ah ... got it.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 20, 2010)

Traits..
Yes for those games starting in pathfinder I will allow traits.....and to Mikes special request...i dont see a problem with it...

The Great North will start next monday May 24, I will be travelling to nashivlle for work so will have the entire day to post and get it up and running.

The Intelligence service will restar the following Monday May 31. That should give us enough lead time to get back into the swing of things.

I am weeding thru the posts now...and will answer the questions today ...but please go ahead and post the game you want to be in...The Border lands or the marshalls service so I can start finalizing them...

JA


----------



## J. Alexander (May 20, 2010)

*Intelligence Serivce*

Scott DeWar
Sure we have an open slot if i remember correctly in the IS..someone annoyed a very peaceful lady..


----------



## J. Alexander (May 20, 2010)

*The Great North*

Here is the thread for the Great North

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/264574-four-lands-great-north-part-3-a.html#post5188171

If someone knows how to contact Cannan and Rath please do so.

And has anyone seen Draco?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 20, 2010)

*Intelligence Serivice*

Here is the thread for the intelligence service...
you can start conversing on their and i will answer but i will not move it forward till the stated time...but it could give everyone a feel for their character once again

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/264438-four-lands-intelligence-service-18.html#post5188178


----------



## grufflehead (May 20, 2010)

JA - as one of the newcomers, I'll fit round other people. Either of the proposed Pathfinder games sound good, so if there are lot of votes for one game then I'll happily go in the other. I'd also be very happy to play both but don't want to be greedy 

As far your existing 3.5 games, if the previous cast all return then no worries. If any of them have vanished or don't want to rejoin and you feel you need an extra body or two to make up numbers then let me know. I'll see what characters are in play, and try and come up with something to complement the party composition.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2010)

J. Alexander said:


> Here is the thread for the Great North
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/264574-four-lands-great-north-part-3-a.html#post5188171
> 
> ...




If I remember correctly, Rath left the game, and Anniston was slain (and ascended into heave?). Vadric now has the sword that appeared at Anniston's death.


----------



## Neurotic (May 20, 2010)

Vorian and Arrwuh are eager to continue.

I'm for Marshals, but can put marshal Ferret into IS if needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2010)

J.A. what are you going to be doing in nashville?


----------



## jkason (May 21, 2010)

Late back to the party, but despite my having less time of late, I couldn't resist the unexpected opening you gave us with our host's 'offer.' So Donovan's back on board.

Now, I don't seem to have bookmarked the wiki, though, and can't seem to find the link. Can anyone point me to it? Had thought to try to research the church's stance on sex before posting in the IS thread, then decided fallout might not be undesirable from a character perspective, so just went with it. 

jason


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2010)

I rolled with the flow my self...

 is this what you were looking for?


----------



## jkason (May 21, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> I rolled with the flow my self...
> 
> is this what you were looking for?




Ah! Yes, that's it! Thanks much.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 21, 2010)

There is a long term care conference there and i am conducting a workshop on how to pitch long term care to small business. During my abscense from en world..I have become more or less a long term care specialist and it is a huge growing field... a long windy way of saying i get to sit in front of a room..look important and answer questions on the best way to approach small business owners regarding long term care insurance..


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2010)

I am to underswtand that Intellengence service , though not quite really taken off as of yet, is staying 3.5 (rats!) right? and who pissed off the lady?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 22, 2010)

yes it will stay 3.5 ..........

some asine player that annoyed everyone.....he even managed to upset the unflappagle mowgli....


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2010)

J. Alexander said:


> some asine player that annoyed everyone.....he even managed to upset the unflappagle mowgli....



And he's gone now, thank goodness! Although, I must say that I don't _think_ he was trying to be annoying, I think he may have just been trying to be amusing.  But, alas, it worked about as well as DeWar's attempts at humor!    And I think Mowgli was about ready to call the dude out for a RL duel!


----------



## grufflehead (May 23, 2010)

Wow, in the short time I've had the pleasure of knowing him, I can't imagine what would get Mowgli *that* riled!


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2010)

Hey, I've known Mowgli for longer than anyone else on ENWorld (30+ years), and I can say with confidence that you are absolutely correct.  He hardly ever gets angry about much of anything, at least not so that it's readily apparent.  I, however, have managed to accomplish this feat a time or two, to the point where he was actually threatening me with garden implements!  (Long story, don't ask.  Suffice it to say that I was wrong and he was right, and I'm lucky that I don't have a rake embedded in my skull still!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2010)

Don't listen to them, GH . . . well, about most of it anyway! I can't even remember the fellow's name but he did get pretty much everyone riled up - and while I'm not a duelist by nature I _was_ ready to leave the game rather than put up with more of his shenanigans.

The rake incident, much to my shame, Leif reports accurately. I can only claim the poor judgement of youth for that one and share my happiness that we've both grown out of such behaviors (mostly, anyway).


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> The rake incident, much to my shame, Leif reports accurately. I can only claim the poor judgement of youth for that one and share my happiness that we've both grown out of such behaviors (mostly, anyway).



"Mostly" he says.  Is this supposed to make me feel at ease?    Gee, he's probably graduated to power mowers by now, eeek!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2010)

oh, that guy. the one from New orleans that talked about being -censored- in his back yard.


----------



## grufflehead (May 23, 2010)

So what are you guys thinking of playing in the new PF game then? Leif mentioned cleric, Mowgli's question re: the trait suggests a split-class caster of some sort - was that the sorcerer you were telling me about? Anybody else got any ideas bubbling away? 

I've had a look over the Wiki (thanks to SdW for posting the link) to get a feel for the background - very nicely written. Always nice to play in a game with a well crafted world; plenty of character hooks in there.

And if there is a space in the IS game needing filled, are there any obvious gaps you think need addressing?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2010)

For the new PF game I'll be re-working Katherine (Brightlaw). She'll be a skill-monkey/face primarily (Sorcerer 2/Rogue 2/Bard 1).


----------



## Neurotic (May 23, 2010)

I'll play PFed marshal once JA answers all those questions we asked...but I'd prefer marshal's game to IS so you're all clear in that regard - and Katheine and William wouldn't step on each other's toes with social skills


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> So what are you guys thinking of playing in the new PF game then? Leif mentioned cleric,



The Cleric I'm thinking of will likely be a fighter- or paladin- (maybe ranger-) multiclass.  So a straight cleric would still be good, and, um, I wouldn't be very wrong if I mentioned that JA just LOVVVVVVES Druids.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2010)

I was thinking of playing a fighter who is keen eyed and quite good with a bow in the marshal's game. He will *not* be a Robin Hood knock off, though I am looking forward to the new movie.


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2010)

Scotley said:


> I was thinking of playing a fighter who is keen eyed and quite good with a bow in the marshal's game. He will *not* be a Robin Hood knock off, though I am looking forward to the new movie.



So I'd be the non-Friar Tuck to your non-Robin Hood!  I like it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2010)

Scotley said:


> I was thinking of playing a fighter who is keen eyed and quite good with a bow in the marshal's game. He will *not* be a Robin Hood knock off, though I am looking forward to the new movie.




it was a good movie!



Leif said:


> So I'd be the non-Friar Tuck to your non-Robin Hood!  I like it!




more of a little John

@ gruffle head, I am playing a cleric monk


----------



## grufflehead (May 23, 2010)

Neurotic said:


> I'll play PFed marshal




I liked the Marshall as a class in 3.5, although my only time playing one ended in death - part 1 of one of the Paizo AP's and I got hit by a monster that was pretty much built to destroy me...;(

From what the rest of you are saying it looks like there are a lot of bases covered already, so it looks like quite a well-balanced unti already. Given the 'dangers' of playing a Wizard I think I'll steer clear of that! You know in all my many years of D&D I've never played a Druid, Leif. It's a class I just have no affinity for at all. 

Time to look a bit more closely at the 2 ideas I had before, and play about with them a bit to see what might fit. Is it rolled stats or point buy?

EDIT: OK, having said I'd never considered Druid, as one of my ideas was a horseman, maybe Druid/Ranger or Druid/Barbarian with Horse as animal companion?


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2010)

It's a High Fantasy point buy using the Pathfinder table.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, Leif, what is the game being run in pathfinder?


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2010)

I thought that most of JA's were, except for the few that may still be 3.5 by layer demand.  But now, I'm not so sure?


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2010)

You'll have to hear from JA for sure, but I believe that Great North and Intelligence Service were staying 3.5 and that the Marshall's game was going to be Pathfinder. He was going to run one called the Borderlands Keep as well, but I think it got bumped in favor of the Intelligence Service.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2010)

In the past, JA's games have been dice roll, 4d6 drop the lowest (and maybe re-roll ones, I can't remember).

The two proposed new games are the first I remember him using point buy.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2010)

*Thoughts*

The great north and the intelligence service are going to remain 3.5...all newer games will be pathfinder and both will be using the epic point buy..

No i am going to do either the borderland keep or pehaps an alternative to the marshalls called the family.....

As much as I want to continue the Great North...i am having reservations..without cannan and dracomender we only have two of the original players in the game....neurotic makes 3..and i dont know if it will have the flavor it once did...dont know..i just hate to see it kinda bastardized...hope that is making sense...your thoughts would be appreciated...

To the players...play what you want regardless of what others are doing..it is my job to make things work out


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2010)

J. Alexander said:


> As much as I want to continue the Great North...i am having reservations..without cannan and dracomender we only have two of the original players in the game....neurotic makes 3..and i dont know if it will have the flavor it once did...dont know..i just hate to see it kinda bastardized...hope that is making sense...your thoughts would be appreciated...




As much as I want to continue the Great North, I'm not sure it can continue without Canaan, seeing as the role his PC played was extremely important.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2010)

So what happened to Canaan?  Why is he discontinuing his participation?  What did Rhun do to him?


----------



## renau1g (May 24, 2010)

It can't be posted because of the grandma rule


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2010)

renau1g said:


> It can't be posted because of the grandma rule



Rhun, this was totally unprovoked.  I had no idea he was gonna turn my legitimate, harmless picking at you into something so .... so ... so .... _sordid_ 

SHOCKED!   Shocked I am!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2010)

shocked because You didn't say it first?


----------



## Neurotic (May 24, 2010)

*The Great North*



J. Alexander said:


> As much as I want to continue the Great North...i am having reservations..without cannan and dracomender we only have two of the original players in the game....neurotic makes 3..and i dont know if it will have the flavor it once did...dont know..i just hate to see it kinda bastardized...hope that is making sense...your thoughts would be appreciated...




We need Jaroth with the Book and with Anniston dead we can as well close the chapter as either another set of heroes lost in the Great North or unsung heroes who prevented great catastrophe, but nobody will know about it because they sacrificed themselves for it.

I vote to close it peacefully maybe writing some epilogue (you know, returning the book, inquisition, stakes etc...)

And start Marshals and/or Colony


----------



## Pyrex (May 24, 2010)

I'm back from vacation and it looks like quite a bit has been going on while I was out.

Who is currently signed up for which new game (or the other way 'round, which aren't full yet)?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2010)

pyrex

pretty much both games are open  just determining if I am going to do borderlands or the family


----------



## Pyrex (May 24, 2010)

Unless there's a big hole that needs to be filled, I'm thinking about rebuilding Aidan as a Fey-bloodline Sorcerer, as I haven't seen a lot of arcanist concepts posted.


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2010)

Nijel shall mourn the loss of his brother.


----------



## Neurotic (May 25, 2010)

J. Alexander said:


> pyrex
> 
> pretty much both games are open  just determining if I am going to do borderlands or the family




They are both 'build your own empire' kind just in different settings, right?

Anyhow re-questioning JA:
1. Starting wealth? PF 5th level is 10 500gp, you gave us twice that much initially - I don't mind cutting, just need to know...

2. Will you allow your special mastercraft items? I'm planning on having trait heirloom weapon - that would fit perfectly. Other trait is mostly RPing stuff - Chivalrous gives +1 diplomacy and history

3. Will you limit number of magic items? If yes, what is it.

4. Do we use only PF items and magic properties?

5. For family, we need six NPCs according to the description on fourlands wiki. I'd like to know in advance so I can put them together...unless you allow just a list and general description and I can make them (at about 1 per week) later

6. Marshal I made initially (with 3 magic items limit) had two items from MIC - both marshal based (helm of tactics and a horn from same set) - if they are not acceptable, I need to find replacements. Are they?

7. Do we send you PCs to e-mail or set them in RG once we're grouped and set?


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2010)

I sure wish I had more time on my hands. The new games sound fun.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2010)

Oh come on Rhun, what's one more game? Just cut back one or two women in your life and you'll have time.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Oh come on Rhun, what's one more game? Just cut back one or two women in your life and you'll have time.




There would still be the other six to juggle!


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2010)

Well yeah, but with only six another game will be easy. And lord knows you understand playing games with that many women around.


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2010)

Rhun said:


> There would still be the other six to juggle!



You could always have your two or three favorites step in an juggle the others....


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2010)

Leif said:


> You could always have your two or three favorites step in an juggle the others....




Can I send the rest of them your way?


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2010)

Naw...Leif'd just break them


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Can I send the rest of them your way?



Sure!  If they meet or exceed my standards, that is.  (Leave it alone, Scotley!  And the rest of my 'homies' too!)


renau1g said:


> Naw...Leif'd just break them



Maybe, but they'd die with smiles on their faces!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 28, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Can I send the rest of them your way?




you can send one here


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2010)

Leif said:


> Sure!  If they meet or exceed my standards, that is.  (Leave it alone, Scotley!  And the rest of my 'homies' too!)




You have standards?



Scott DeWar said:


> you can send one here




I'll work on that!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2010)

Leif said:


> Sure!  If they meet or exceed my standards, that is.  (Leave it alone, Scotley!  And the rest of my 'homies' too!)






Rhun said:


> You have standards?




That is a very astute question. As a matter fact, the word _*'standards'*_ has been purposefully stricken from the  lawyer's dictionary. There are a few others, but that is irrelevant at this time.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2010)

Rhun said:


> You have standards?



  Depends on who you ask, I guess.



Scott DeWar said:


> That is a very astute question. As a matter fact, the word _*'standards'*_ has been purposefully stricken from the  lawyer's dictionary. There are a few others, but that is irrelevant at this time.



At least I have a good vehicle!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2010)

Leif said:


> At least I have a good vehicle!




doesn  yours have 250,000 miles on it?


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> doesn  yours have 250,000 miles on it?



Not by a LONG shot!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2010)

mine does, and it has been a good truck for that quarter million miles.


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> mine does, and it has been a good truck for that quarter million miles.




I've likely put a quarter million miles on in my driving career, but it took me lets see a 65 mustang, a 77 jeep, a 77 cutlass, a 78 t-bird, a couple of ford rangers--I did get well over a 100k out of one of those, a Pontiac vibe and now about 10% of the way there on a vue. I guess I'm just harder on vehicles than you.


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2010)

Scotley said:


> I guess I'm just harder on vehicles than you.



You're harder on vehicles than almost any other human I know of or have heard about!


----------



## Lou (May 31, 2010)

I was planning on an arcane bloodline sorcerer for one of the two new games.  I see a lot of interest in sorcerers....  Perhaps ranger/sorcerer headed to Eldritch Knight would be better.  Or a cleric/sorcerer headed to mstic thurge.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2010)

Lou said:


> I was planning on an arcane bloodline sorcerer for one of the two new games.  I see a lot of interest in sorcerers....  Perhaps ranger/sorcerer headed to Eldritch Knight would be better.  Or a cleric/sorcerer headed to mstic thurge.




wow, an on subject post. How did that get in here?


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2010)

Lou said:


> I was planning on an arcane bloodline sorcerer for one of the two new games.  I see a lot of interest in sorcerers....  Perhaps ranger/sorcerer headed to Eldritch Knight would be better.  Or a cleric/sorcerer headed to mystic thurge.




Either one should work nicely. I would think the ranger combo would be a nice fit for the Marshalls. I haven't read about The Family.


----------



## Neurotic (May 31, 2010)

Family, by what I've read should be like trying to climb social ladder of mafia clans. Sorcerer that appears not to be one could be good one (maybe sorc/rogue or some such)

Where did JA dissapear again? Will there be a start or there is more good will then time? Stay tuned for the next episode!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 1, 2010)

No i am here
just in jonesboro for a few days to bury a relative....he passed with cancer and it was an ugly few days...

Okay i need to know who wants to play in the marshalls
and who wants to play in borderlands...and i need the character type etc...

we will start very soon so email me what you got....jtodd.alexander@gmail.com
I will review them and let you know...also please indicate which is your preferred campaign for them


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.

I'll get an email out today or tomorrow for the Marshals.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2010)

Just about got Katherine finished up, but I've got a few things to ask about.

I'll shoot you an e-mail with my questions sometime today, then finish her up and send her over for approval.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't see anything on the Wiki about The Marshall Service. Am I missing it?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 1, 2010)

*Answers*

They are both 'build your own empire' kind just in different settings, right?
Yes in a way both are kinda build your own empires..etc
Anyhow re-questioning JA:
1. Starting wealth? PF 5th level is 10 500gp, you gave us twice that much initially - I don't mind cutting, just need to know...
Starting gold will be book level.

2. Will you allow your special mastercraft items? I'm planning on having trait heirloom weapon - that would fit perfectly. Other trait is mostly RPing stuff - Chivalrous gives +1 diplomacy and history
Items are of course possible..you can create one for approval or have me design one as the game develoeps

3. Will you limit number of magic items? If yes, what is it.
Magic Items will be limited to two each.

4. Do we use only PF items and magic properties?
Pretty open on the sources..just run it by me before you go hog wild

5. For family, we need six NPCs according to the description on fourlands wiki. I'd like to know in advance so I can put them together...unless you allow just a list and general description and I can make them (at about 1 per week) later
If we as a group decide to go with The Family then you will need a minium of three to start with...the others i will allow you to develope over time as you meet new people and gain access to other sphers of influense..so if you go with six at first you have a huge starting advantage but will deprive yourself of an imporant slot later on..your call.

6. Marshal I made initially (with 3 magic items limit) had two items from MIC - both marshal based (helm of tactics and a horn from same set) - if they are not acceptable, I need to find replacements. Are they?
They should be good to go.
7. Do we send you PCs to e-mail or set them in RG once we're grouped and set?
yes email them to me


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I don't see anything on the Wiki about The Marshall Service. Am I missing it?




Here's the post announcing the game. Don't know more than that, but it looks like our DM is active on the boards today. I think the Borderlands has given way to Intelligence Service, but I'd would as JA.



			
				jalexander said:
			
		

> What I would like to do is start afresh with two manageable campaigns that i was going to kick off some time ago. They are as
> 
> The Marshals - 5 to 7 players max...you will form a posse that will accept mission from various courts.......it will take you all over...from sea based adventures to espionage to tracking of criminals....
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2010)

OK, I'll be submitting Katherine Brightlaw for The Marshalls. She's a Celestial Sorcerer 2/Rogue 2/Bard 1, very much a skill monkey/'face' type character.

At this point my plan is for any further advancement to be as a Bard, but I reserve the right to change my mind at any point .

(Still plan on e-mailing you those questions, JA, and as soon as I confirm a few things I'll send her over for approval.)


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 1, 2010)

Adding to the condolences JA.

I did ask people a while back what they were planning on playing, but omitted to ask which game they planned on applying for. I'd happily play both as I'm not too heavily committed game-wise right now. OK if I mail you with a bunch of ideas and let you pick which you think might fit which game (if there is space available)?


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2010)

Grufflehead --

Knowing JA like I _think_ I do, it is my firm belief that he would prefer you to choose the character and campaign that you wish, and he'll make the details work later, when he sees what he has to work with.

[sblock=JA]Sorry for my presumption here,  just trying to save you some grief.  Forgive me if I'm out of line?[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm for playing marshal in Marshals  - will send details once I cut down on the costs, I doubt there will be +3 falchions in it  - coming later today (in about 6-8 hours)

Sorry, had to bail out early from work, some delivery for new appartment suddenly arrived. I'll send you Ferret tomorrow night a tthe latest


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 4, 2010)

Okay guys weeding thru what i have now...as soon as i get four players fiedled for a game i will start it and others can join in ...


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, my condolences for your loss  I missed that part as I was skimming, sorry


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2010)

Should have a draft out to you Sunday night at the latest.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2010)

JA, you've got mail!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

How's the character vetting going? I just sent you a question and I'm about to send a revised draft.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 12, 2010)

Just checking you got my mail as well, JA. I've had some more thoughts on a couple of the options I presented.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2010)

I sent Katherine over a week or so ago as well, along with some questions.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2010)

weeding my way thru them gentlment should have them done by tomorrow


----------



## renau1g (Jun 15, 2010)

It's all Leif's fault  

Or...

It's all DeWar's fault 

Or...

It's both their fault


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2010)

renau1g said:


> It's all Leif's fault
> 
> Or...
> 
> ...




typical 'nuk always blaming us poor innocent rebellious colonists to the south.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2010)

J. Alexander said:


> weeding my way thru them gentlemen should have them done by tomorrow




Exciting News!


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2010)

So this is the new Four Lands OOC??? I am lost but looks like JA is posting here so I will ask my questions here.

1) How much time passed as the characters trained?
2) What are the excatly the new skills added to are class list I don't think their is interrogation unless you are making new skills which is very kool.
3) And I rolled a feat I already have do you want me to reroll or take something else related to it. I rolled power attack and I could take cleave instead as I don't have that yet.
4) Also please not I got a +10 to use magic device and will be on the look out for a wand asap. LOL 

[sblock=EDIT] need to put my rolls somewhere will post them in the IC after questions are answered.
 1d20 = 20, 11, 10 
 1d20 = 16, 12  [/sblock]

HM


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2010)

*Holy Man*

LOL I have not told you how much time has passed for a reason..patience grashopper 

Interogation would indeed be a new skill based upon charisma

Add +1 to your current feet 

Your assuming you will find magical items


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok was just asking about time cuz I was going to have Frigin pine over his Rizella LOL

How do you add +1 to power attack (as a bonus when I use it ,. I power attack giving up two points but get +3 damage or add it to the points givin up which will only benefit when using a weapon two handed. let's see I have +5 BAB I give up all 5 for +10 damage or all 5 plus the one for +12 damage. Or the other way it is +11)

Hmm magic light game I like those but still going to find me a way to use my new affinity for magic. 

HM


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2010)

My bad got it confused with another feat... how about a base+1 to hit and damage ?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds good to me JA I like it 

HM


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 29, 2010)

*The Marshalls*

ALL CHARACTERS SUBMITTED TO THE MARSHALL HAVE BEEN APPROVED..
SORRY FOR THE DELAY.
WE WILL KICK OFF AFTER THE FOURTH..SO GET YOUR CHARACTER POSED IN THE ROUGES GALLERY

ja


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 29, 2010)

Just checking, RG on thefourlands wiki?

Oh, and to all you americans, happy 4th July


----------



## renau1g (Jun 29, 2010)

What about us Canadians? It's Canada Day here on the 1st


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2010)

And to all you Europeans have a great "regular" day this 4th.

And how do you say have a good day for your holiday renau1g??

 "Happy Canada Day?" 

"Merry Canada's 1st day?"



HM


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 29, 2010)

Sure, why not!

Happy Canadian day to all you canadians out ... hmm... IN here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2010)

Neurotic said:


> Just checking, RG on thefourlands wiki?
> 
> Oh, and to all you americans, happy 4th July






renau1g said:


> What about us Canadians? It's Canada Day here on the 1st




thank you Neurotic and happy canadaday to you rena1g! (Good day, eh)


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2010)

After reading DW's post in Intelligence Service I was wondering? 

What is the party make-up for our group?

I'm a human barbarian (civilzed sort of).

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, apart from Frigin, there are these:

Charley Demmo (played by Lou): Human Cleric 1/ Warlock (Complete Arcane) 1/ Human Paragon (UA/SRD) 3
Arie (played by Scott DeWar): Human Cleric 3/Monk 2
Stalker (played by ghostcat): Human Ranger 5 (Urban Ranger Variant, UA/SRD)
Braxton (played by Rhun): Human Fighter 1/Rogue 4
Donovan Tepari (played by jkason): Human Cleric 5

Two players (Mowgli and Renau1g) dropped out. They were playing a Rogue and a Bard, respectively.

And I'm running a Human Binder (Tome of Magic).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> Well, apart from Frigin, there are these:
> 
> Charley Demmo (played by Lou): Human Cleric 1/ Warlock (Complete Arcane) 1/ Human Paragon (UA/SRD) 3
> Arie (played by Scott DeWar): Human Cleric 3/Monk 2
> ...




I dropped out? I must have forgotten I did that during the lapse, as I've been one of the regular posters since we picked back up . . .  Dang Old Timers' Disease!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2010)

Also, JA - I posted some questions about Nico's rolls (must've done so in the IC thread, as I don't find them here). I really need those answered so I can clean up the character . . .

Found them - they're in post 318 of the Intelligence Service thread.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 29, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I dropped out? I must have forgotten I did that during the lapse, as I've been one of the regular posters since we picked back up . . .  Dang Old Timers' Disease!




Heck, I could've forgotten your return, also. Old Timers' Disease affects more than just Old Timers, these days. 

I just remembered your little proclamation of dropping most/all 3.X games in favor of PF.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> Heck, I could've forgotten your return, also. Old Timers' Disease affects more than just Old Timers, these days.
> 
> I just remembered your little proclamation of dropping most/all 3.X games in favor of PF.




Oh, yeah! Ironically, that was in HolyMan's Underdark game . . . I'm still in a few 3.5 games. I don't _think_ I dropped this one, and I'm hanging in there in two or three others.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks DW I see we have all the healing we may ever need. Does your Binder take up the wizards role? Frigin has the Tank with legs part covered.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 30, 2010)

Binder is... complicated, yet simple.

I suppose the best way to describe the Binder is basically a jack of all trades. They make bargains with supernatural beings and gain various powers (depends on the spirit he binds). Binders can change their pacts on a day-to-day basis, and the more levels a Binder has, the more spirits he can bind (up to 4, at 20th level).

Orion himself is set up more to be a face-man, and can only bind one vestige. His favorite is generally called "Naberius" and makes him an even better speaker. But there are several others he can use... Eurynome is the one active right now, because Orion is a little paranoid and wants to be sure he has a nasty trick up his sleeve, just in case (Eurynome grants you the ability to summon a Large magic Warhammer as a Swift action). There are also vestiges for defense (one lets you summon magic full plate) and trickery (one allows Major Image at-will, another gives +16 Hide/MS, another gives Invisibility at-will) and there are a few for blasting (one grants Fire Breath, another grants Call Lightning)... Binders are basically super-versatile, and can change from one day to another. 
All it takes is a Binding check to make the deal with the spirit. And you actually can't fail it... If you roll under the DC, you just have to deal with the spirit's personality along with your own. It can make for some very interesting RP stuff.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2010)

I played a Binder (who also favored Naberius) in another game. I wasn't very good at playing him, I think. He never seemed to have the right Vestige bonded for the situation in which he ended up. Or maybe the DMs were messing with me . . . Either way I found the idea incredibly rich and interesting, but the actual play quite frustrating.

Hopefully you'll find it more rewarding!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 30, 2010)

The only trouble I see with favoring Naberius is that most situations PCs get into involve combat, rather than negotiation. Hence me getting stuff like Expel Vestige, so I can swap to something more useful for the moment.

I set Orion for Naberius since Intelligence Service seemed more like an espionage-oriented game, rather than combat-oriented. But I definitely dabble with other vestiges... Tenebrous is nice for a speedy, cloaked getaway, thanks to Deeper Darkness at-will. Malphas, too, with his invisibility.

Even if I end up scrapping Orion, I do have a do-it-all Binder set up for a Savage Tide game that should be starting up soon. That one will probably be a bit crazier (especially since his race is Spellscale, so eccentricity is born and bred), but also better in a fight (currently, I expect him to favor Haures, so he can Phantasmal Killer anyone he wants and set up elaborate illusions, just for kicks). Well, if not "better," then "rather have him with us than with them."


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I played a Binder (who also favored Naberius) in another game. I wasn't very good at playing him, I think. He never seemed to have the right Vestige bonded for the situation in which he ended up. Or maybe the DMs were messing with me . . . Either way I found the idea incredibly rich and interesting, but the actual play quite frustrating.
> 
> Hopefully you'll find it more rewarding!



Sorry to hear about your disappointment.  Do you not still play SoulFetter?  And would Scotley and I _ever_ mess with our players??


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2010)

Leif said:


> And would Scotley and I _ever_ mess with our players??



does that even need to be answered? I mean, come on.  Scotley is running the 'kill the players' module aka tomb o f horrors. an you, well you are just you!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2010)

Leif said:


> Sorry to hear about your disappointment.  Do you not still play SoulFetter?  And would Scotley and I _ever_ mess with our players??




I do still play him - that would be one of the 3.5 games I stuck with. We put him through that obscure ritual with his tribal shaman to rid him of the Binder taint. He's now a straight up butt-kicking Mountain Raging Barbarian (well, he's got one level of fighter).

And my disappointment had nothing to do with you or the game - as I said, while the Binder class looks really cool it didn't turn out to be a good match for me. I'm hoping Dragonwriter can do it justice here.


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> does that even need to be answered? I mean, come on.  Scotley is running the 'kill the players' module aka tomb o f horrors. an you, well you are just you!



Well, thank you, DeWar! 


Mowgli said:


> We put him through that obscure ritual with his tribal shaman to rid him of the Binder taint. He's now a straight up butt-kicking Mountain Raging Barbarian (well, he's got one level of fighter).



Oh, yes, I do remember that now, come to think of it.  Uhh, never mind then?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2010)

Leif said:


> Well, thank you, DeWar!




Not sure but I donit think that was a complement LOL 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2010)

the holy man speaks truely


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 1, 2010)

Just sent you a monster e-mail JA - lots of questions and some more character ideas for your approval.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Not sure but I donit think that was a complement LOL
> HM





Scott DeWar said:


> the holy man speaks truely



Of course it was a compliment!  I relish my "Evil DM" reputation that I seem to be developing now.  That's quite a change from my old tabletop days, and I think I like it!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL  You can be evil on here because no one can throw stuff at you LOL 

HM


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 1, 2010)

Is the Marshalls Rogues' Gallery open for business? Let y'all see who I'm playing


----------



## Lou (Jul 1, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Is the Marshalls Rogues' Gallery open for business? Let y'all see who I'm playing




Until JA tells us otherwise, all characters for JA's Four Lands games go here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/178012-four-lands-gallery-heros.html


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2010)

Katherine Brightlaw (PF: The Marshals) is complete and posted.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 2, 2010)

Can someone refresh my memory on starting cash - standard wealth for 5th level?


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 2, 2010)

10 500gp /*as per Pathfinder Beta, not sure if they changed it*/


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

10,500gp is the amount listed in the table on p399 of the Pathfinder Core Rulebook.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey Mowgli thanks for the XP 

I couldn't say thanks back with one for you it says "i need to spread the wealth. Before giving you another." or something like that. 

I think I am going to enjoy playing Frigin he was meant for comic relief on those down hardin days. But know that his INT went up by 3 (and somehow he is still illiterate, ) he should be showing his new smarts in little was. 

I can;t wait to get the chance to use Shatterspike and his abilities to do some weapon smashing. 

HM


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 13, 2010)

'A couple more games' he says. Have you found some way to warp the time space continuum so there are 26 hours in your part of the world? And don't think I haven't seen you skulking in the Giant's thread - you could be like Gollum, except instead of plotting to steal the ring, you could follow the party round and pour potions of curing down our necks as our unconscious bodies litter the floor 

I was hoping we'd be Marshalling together by now but I guess from JA's lack of activity he's pretty busy.



			
				HolyMan said:
			
		

> I couldn't say thanks back with one for you it says "i need to spread the wealth. Before giving you another." or something like that.




Funny, that's what it said when I tried to give some to you!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Have to lurk as I wish not to be a nusiance like when your kid bother comes to the table saying, "Can I play, I want to play." 

Just seems the past two weeks I have had alot of down time between posts and still have a bunch of charaters I wish to play.

*Dwarf sorcerer* - ogre mage blood in him.
*Elf monk* - doesn't punch or kick but uses presurre points to do damage or I may go "Kiss of the Dragon" like. Not sure yet.
*Rogue* - who wishes he was a wizard and collects magic items and scrolls and has a high use magic item
*Halfling ranger* - dagger thrower at +9 to hit at first lvl

So much I want to do LOL 

Someone start a new game and thanks for thinking of giving me another XP it's the thought that counts. 

HM


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Funny, that's what it said when I tried to give some to you!




Gotcha covered.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2010)

J. Alexander said:


> ALL CHARACTERS SUBMITTED TO THE MARSHALL HAVE BEEN APPROVED..
> SORRY FOR THE DELAY.
> WE WILL KICK OFF AFTER THE FOURTH..SO GET YOUR CHARACTER POSED IN THE ROUGES GALLERY
> 
> ja






grufflehead said:


> I was hoping we'd be Marshalling together by now but I guess from JA's lack of activity he's pretty busy.




Yeah, I was hopeful we'd be playing by now too. But 'after the fourth' isn't very specific. Maybe he meant 'way after the fourth'? 

That reminds me, I haven't actually posted in the Rogue's Gallery yet.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2010)

@Holyman - I almost always reach my daily allotment of XP distribution by giving XP like candy. DM'ing 5 games leaves me with lots of opportunities to enjoy posts from my players, plus I play in a few games also so I toss the DM ones as often as possible for taking the time to run the game.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 14, 2010)

Good gravy, look at all them thar posts! Maybe if we all hold hands and concentrate we can mind-control him into starting the game?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmm, as a player in his games, I can tell you that mind control hasn't proven effective on JA. Believe me we've tried. 

However, nice bottle of red wine might get his attention.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 14, 2010)

Scotley said:


> However, nice bottle of red wine might get his attention.




In the wrong way... Focus on the wine leaves no focus for gaming.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Hmm, as a player in his games, I can tell you that mind control hasn't proven effective on JA. Believe me we've tried.




That's because the only ones helping you has been Leif & DeWar and we know they ain't much help


----------



## Lou (Jul 14, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Hmm, as a player in his games, I can tell you that mind control hasn't proven effective on JA. Believe me we've tried.
> 
> However, nice bottle of red wine might get his attention.






Dragonwriter said:


> In the wrong way... Focus on the wine leaves no focus for gaming.




You have clearly never gamed with us in person.   Not that red wine was the preferred drink....


----------



## Lou (Jul 14, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Good gravy, look at all them thar posts! Maybe if we all hold hands and concentrate we can mind-control him into starting the game?






Scotley said:


> Hmm, as a player in his games, I can tell you that mind control hasn't proven effective on JA. Believe me we've tried.




Scotley, has anyone tried mind control from the other side of the planet? Maybe that's what we've been missing: enough distance to focus the waves?


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 14, 2010)

Lou said:


> Scotley, has anyone tried mind control from the other side of the planet?




I'll get my tinfoil hat!



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> That's because the only ones helping you has been Leif & DeWar and we know they ain't much help




Ooh, harsh...


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2010)

*A Message from your Friendly Neighborhood Lurker...*



grufflehead said:


> Good gravy, look at all them thar posts! Maybe if we all hold hands and concentrate we can mind-control him into starting the game?



Good luck with that one!  JA is as WILD as they come.  No one's been able to control him at all, to my knowledge.


renau1g said:


> That's because the only ones helping you has been Leif & DeWar and we know they ain't much help



Better'n'YOU, ya Canuckskin Snowblower!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2010)

Lou said:


> Scotley, has anyone tried mind control from the other side of the planet? Maybe that's what we've been missing: enough distance to focus the waves?




Hmm, I always figured folks on the other side of the planet were their because they'd given up trying to control us and decided to stay as far away from us as possible.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Hmm, as a player in his games, I can tell you that mind control hasn't proven effective on JA. Believe me we've tried.
> 
> However, nice bottle of red wine might get his attention.






renau1g said:


> That's because the only ones helping you has been Leif & DeWar and we know they ain't much help





. . . . . .* 

pfffffft!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2010)

Lou said:


> Scotley, has anyone tried mind control from the other side of the planet? Maybe that's what we've been missing: enough distance to focus the waves?




oh wah - ta goo - siam (repeat, saying a bit faster each time)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

Just a posting bump, and does anyone know of JA's location on the planet, and just happy EnWorld is back (though not for long ).

And does anyone know of a good alternate posting spot for when things like the motherboard crashing??

HM


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2010)

HM, a bunch of us just email each other and whine.  Or maybe they just won't tell me of the alternate site?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

Guess I will need to get e-mails from people in my main games, thanks though. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2010)

Usually, you can find the e mail in the profile page of a person.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2010)

Leif said:


> HM, a bunch of us just email each other and whine.  Or maybe they just won't tell me of the alternate site?




Leif does whine a lot. 

As far as JA goes, I haven't seen him on Facebook or any emails from him in ages.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2010)

Haven't heard from him in about a month. That was the last time he was on ENWorld. I'll see if I can track him down.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Leif does whine a lot.
> .




What? Say it ain't so.... I mean I totally didn't receive a whiny e-mail today being asked to explain WotC's latest products to him  

Just messin' with ya.


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2010)

I"d respond, but you guys are beneath me. 
j/k


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 6, 2010)

As a self-proclaimed gnome (according to your status, title, etc.), isn't everyone/thing else, by default, above you?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2010)

From what I see it looks like all those post were above his. LOL 

Thanks Scotley (for the search and rescue of JA)

And Scott for the info guess I'll check out some profiles for e mails.

Alt site right now I am checking out crazy_monkey1956's Asylum.

HM


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> As a self-proclaimed gnome (according to your status, title, etc.), isn't everyone/thing else, by default, above you?



No!  Hey, wait a minute.  Hmm, you may have something there.  Very disturbing indeed.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2010)

Leif said:


> No!  Hey, wait a minute.  Hmm, you may have something there.  Very disturbing indeed.




Disturbing for all of us, Leif. For all of us.


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Disturbing for all of us, Leif. For all of us.



ppppppbbbbtttttttttttttt  and DOUBLE ppppppbbbbtttttttttttttt  on you, Rhun!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## Lou (Mar 15, 2011)

I almost hate to mention it, but JA may return to EnWorld as early as next week.... Planning dinner with him this weekend to get more details. 

Just think, it was almost exactly a year ago that I posted a similar message. So consider this as my annual posting in the hunt for JA.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2011)

Lou said:


> I almost hate to mention it, but JA may return to EnWorld as early as next week.... Planning dinner with him this weekend to get more details.
> 
> Just think, it was almost exactly a year ago that I posted a similar message. So consider this as my annual posting in the hunt for JA.





Your once a year dinner with JA huh? Tell him I say hello!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2011)

Lou said:


> I almost hate to mention it, but JA may return to EnWorld as early as next week.... Planning dinner with him this weekend to get more details.
> 
> Just think, it was almost exactly a year ago that I posted a similar message. So consider this as my annual posting in the hunt for JA.




Cool, tell him to get over to my game and take over Geoffrey for the Lich battle!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

and tell him his presence is requested to be be here on En world in his games.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2011)

*Endings - Sorry*

Hello Killers . Chillers and would be warriors and wizards..

After so long an absence..i just dont see a restarting of my old games..despite the numerous notes and preplanned ecounters. For me the magic of the original games is dimmed...I do appreciated all those who played and stuck with it over the years..and perhaps in time I may restart one or two..but I belive it best to just have a fresh start..

JA


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2011)

*"When the Dark Come Rising"*

Hello Killers and Chillers, wookies, would be wizard and warriors...

"When the Dark comes rising..six shall turn it back, three from the circle three from the track...."

Yes my original Dark is Rising /  High City  is back with the High Prince  and his sisters and assorted and up dated crew..i have been working on it over the last year or so it should rock..

Here are the particulars..

I will host up to 12 players.....using 4 edition rules..it will be set in the World of the 4 lands but on a different continet..therefore all classes etc are open within reason.  The game will start May 1,  that will give me time to learn about the 4 editiion quirks etc.

Ground rules are as follows:

Play anythin you want....starting level will be 2nd..dont worry about it...you will go up quickly. No more than two classess per character.  Any race is open...within reason...

Unlike the games set in the light..magic is extremely common...and very very powerful...

For stats..you will roll 4d6 eight times..rerolling all one's. the seventh number is going to be your comliness or how beautiful you are...the eighth number is my magic number ....

First dibs on slots will be to all my old players and peopel referred by them..i will open the game up to the general populace on April 1 if i dont have the slots filled.

Let Me Knoow

JA

jtodd.alexander@gmail.com


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 19, 2011)

In that case, I bid you farewell.

I did enjoy the small amount I got to play Orion.

Anyways, good luck in your future gaming!


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2011)

*High City / Dark is Rising*

This game will be a very different combination of styles..it will be extremely complex politically and magically...more so than any one has experienced on any of my en world games to date. Further..magic is rampant...with some very odd twists..religion will also have a few twistis..but all deities are permissable. 

The game will revolve heavily around the characters and their actions..so be prepared for extensive inter party discourse and interaction as well as one overarching universial theme. There will be a series of short quick adventures...a chance at  quick areana style combat games..the leading of armies..long drawn out sieges..massed attacks by wild bores, as well as the good ole fashion dungeon crawl. 

The one ground rule is this..if your character dies..he will die giving the number of players I am going to accept...a few exceptions can be made..but if one dies...you may as well be prepared to roll up another one. 

Also it needs to be noted that in this particular game...dont be quoting rules at the dm saying 4e does not permit this or that...there is an entire backstory as to why things happen and I ask for your trust that I keep it reasonable an blanaced....so if your going to be a rules lawyer this is not the game for you...

JA


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2011)

*DRagonwriter*

Dragon

Please consider the Dark is Rising..i think you will really enjoy it and it will fit your style..

JA


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2011)

Dragon

Please consider the Dark is Rising..i think you will really enjoy it and it will fit your style..

JA


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 19, 2011)

Woo hoo! Dibs! But I have three characters active in 4e on living worlds so if I'm the odd one out, I won't mind! Active's are runepriest, dual wielding fighter and a warlock (leader, defener and a striker). I played a priest in real life...therefore, if you need anything specific speak up. I'd like to try something exotic. While I know you don't approve of psionics, monk seems like an interesting options and he's not overtly 'psionic'

Would that do?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2011)

Since you won't be restarting any of the old games, I just thought I'd drop a line and say it has been a pleasure gaming with you!

Have fun with the new campaign. It certainly sounds interesting!


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds like fun, JA!  I'm certainly willing if you'll have me.

The character that I'm thinking of is a:  (drum roll, please)

*Human Barbarian*  -  would this work in the game, JA, or would a barbarian just be totally out of place, 'cause I can easily come up with another idea if you want.

One side note:  psionics in 4E is nothing like psionics in previous editions.  It just uses the Psionic Powe Source, like the other power sources, Divine, Marshall, Arcane, and Primal.  As far as I know, you must take a psionic class to use that power source, and the powers should be very much in line with all the other powers for other characters.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2011)

JA, I'll have to pass on this one I'm afraid. I've got all the 4E games I can handle right now - three of them - and am not really adding even any Pathfinder games. Though I'd have made an exception for one of your games if you were going Pathfinder.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry JA, as many know already I do not do the 4th ed stuff. Good luck.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 20, 2011)

"So long and thanks for all the fish"  Sorry, JA. Like Scott, I don't do 4E. Have a good game.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 20, 2011)

It seems I'm alone in this 

EDIT: no, Leif is in too. So the party of two?

Standard items? One level +1; one level; one level -1 and some gold?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

I bet Scotley might. and what about Lou?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 20, 2011)

*Hmmm*

Well I am not adverse to pathfinder...but i guess if the consesus is a no go i will just restart one or two of the old ones...

any ideas


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 20, 2011)

*Back into the woodwork lol*

HMMM
okay seems like it best if  i just delay the return....best of luck


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Well I am not adverse to pathfinder...but i guess if the consesus is a no go i will just restart one or two of the old ones...
> 
> any ideas




I think most of the folks who will find your game appealing are going to be more inclined to Pathfinder than 4e. I'm certainly interested either way. One of the good things about Pathfinder is that pretty much everything you need to play can be found here:

Pathfinder_OGC


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

not to mention the ease of conversion from a 3.5 idea.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I think most of the folks who will find your game appealing are going to be more inclined to Pathfinder than 4e. I'm certainly interested either way. One of the good things about Pathfinder is that pretty much everything you need to play can be found here:
> 
> Pathfinder_OGC




I would certainly be inclined to play if the game was Pathfinder as opposed to 4E.


----------



## Lou (Mar 20, 2011)

Stupid Blackberry--

I'm in. 

JA-sure about 4e instead of Pathfinder?

Should I play a druid?  I'm thinking perhaps a sorceror....


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2011)

Like Scotley and Lou, count me in no matter what rule-system you choose to use!  What some of these others may not realize yet is that no matter the system, JA's game is going to be _uniquely_ JA's game!  Meaning that stuff won't always necessarily work exactly like you think or the books say it should, IF such a result does not mesh well with JA's overarching evil campaign plan.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2011)

Leif said:


> Like Scotley and Lou, count me in no matter what rule-system you choose to use!  What some of these others may not realize yet is that no matter the system, JA's game is going to be _uniquely_ JA's game!  Meaning that stuff won't always necessarily work exactly like you think or the books say it should, IF such a result does not mesh well with JA's overarching evil campaign plan.




Oh, I realize it will be uniquely JA. I just haven't seen anything in 4E yet that has demonstrated any advantage over Pathfinder.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 20, 2011)

I would play whatever, 3.5, Pathfinder, 4E, old stories, new stories, those marshal ideas you never started, anything.

I'm familiar with all of them with Pathfinder being a bit behind because I'm not playing it regularly (two campaigns, both converted from 3.5 (duskblade and swordsage, not really PF classes)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2011)

Leif said:


> What some of these others may not realize yet is that no matter the system, JA's game is going to be _uniquely_ JA's game!  Meaning that stuff won't always necessarily work exactly like you think or the books say it should, IF such a result does not mesh well with JA's overarching evil campaign plan.




(Apologies for talking _about_ your games rather than to you, JA - it felt really weird trying to do both so I picked one )

It's this very thing that disinclines me to playing it as 4E. JA's games are not nearly so much about rules as about characters, not about balance but about the story. But 4E is ALL about rules - very precise, detailed instructions as to what can be done when and to whom, and exactly what the effect will be. Everything is geared toward maintaining game balance.

Even with 3.5/Pathfinder's approach I like to know what my character can do - I rely on those guidelines provided by the game and honestly it's often very frustrating to have those thrown out the window. I play in JA's games anyway because I love the detail and flavor, but I really think trying to mesh 4E with that play style would drive me completely insane.

_Switches - now speaking to JA (But anyone else is welcome to 'listen' )_

I actually think the best game system I've seen for one of your games is Wushu Open. It's a very rules and dice light system that tries to maintain focus on the narrative story and role-play, and use that to drive the mechanics. Because you like to control your storylines, you might want to make GM Veto more powerful than regular Veto (you'll understand what I mean if you read about the system).

If anyone's interested in checking it out, you can read about it here.


----------



## Lou (Mar 20, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Well I am not adverse to pathfinder...but i guess if the consesus is a no go i will just restart one or two of the old ones...
> 
> any ideas




JA: I'm ignoring your following post as a bad double post.... 

What exactly was your thinking about using 4e?  Many of us are learning the 4e feel in Scotley's swashbuckler game and Leif's homebrew game.  It does seem very rules oriented, even if those rules are more streamlined.  

One part of 4e that might be right up your alley is the use of rituals.  Your use of magic is very much in that vein.  Rituals are distinctly non-combat in 4e.


Aside:  Love in-laws with superfast wireless connections!

The resistance you are seeing to 4e is the need to either have bunches of books or a subscription to DDI.

To my thinking, Pathfinder OGC would be a better choice for the framework for your game, as Scotley mentioned, unless you want to drop all the way back to 2e?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2011)

Pathfinder is by far my favorite iteration of 'D&D,' actually my favorite game system period. And I had a GREAT time in the previous 'Dark Is Rising' game all those years ago.

So I'd be very open to an anything goes (character wise) Dark Is Rising Pathfinder game.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 20, 2011)

We can agree to limit power/class/race/feat choices to no later then around PHB 3, or even 2. And there are versions of now deprecated and not supported character builder on-line.

That said, I believe 4E actually fits JA style more as it allows the description (role playing) of any power as needed (re-skin) and there are no powerful spells to worry about.

Also, rituals are fully separated and there is smaller number of skills that can be used as needed (or not at all). And for basic skill challenges, there is simple mechanics and for more complex ones there are already people (Fajitas and Iron Sky) that created house ruled versions with plenty options. (And stonegod used his version in one of his games, but I only heard about it, don't know if it's one of the two earlier ones.


----------



## Lou (Mar 20, 2011)

So who's in if JA runs his new game under Pathfinder?  Let's see some enthusiasm!!!

Scotley
Leif
Lou
Mowgli
Neurotic
Rhun
Scott Dewar
ghostcat
Dragonwriter

That's nine!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

4e vs non 4e spellcasting:
but I_* like*_ the vancian magic system! I 'grew up' with that system since playing A d & d!! The goal of the wizard was always to have the power to cast the spell that turns the tide of the battle or turn into a puppy for the child that never had a puppy, albeat the most apt to be a protective puppy at that, and everywherre in between! I think the casting of the 'epic wish spell: familiocide is a bit much, but that is for beyond level 9 spells.

From what i have had explained to me, those powers _never_ happen in 4th ed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

Lou said:


> So who's in if JA runs his new game under Pathfinder?  Let's see some enthusiasm!!!
> 
> Scotley
> Leif
> ...




enthusiasm you want, then enthusiasm you get .. .. .. ..

*
PATHFINDER FOR THE WIN!!!*


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2011)

Like I said before, Lou, I'm in no matter the system used if JA will have me!


----------



## Lou (Mar 21, 2011)

Here are my character rolls, still working on character ideas.

*  +3/Dex  16 
  +2/ Wis  14 
  +4/ Cha  17+2=19 
  +2/ Int  14 
  MN  14 
  +2/ Str  14 
  Com  9
+3/ Con 16 


*Pathfinder Human Sorcerer, Arcane bloodline. Level 2

HP 2d6+6+2
Skill Points: 2+2+1+2+2+1
Age 17    5-10 170 lbs
Languages:  Common, 2 bonus languages
Feats: Eschew Materials (Sor bonus); FEAT; FEAT
Arcane Bond (family ring); 
Spells Known:  Cantrips 5      Level 1: 2
Spells per day:  Level 1: 3+1

Are we using Slow, Medium, or Fast XP character advancement?


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2011)

*Leif's Human Rageblood Barbarian 2*

Here are my stat rolls (8) - 4d6, re-roll all 1's:
11, 17, 12, 13, 16, 14, 13, 15

Wow!  I didn't think it possible to roll that many 2's and 3's, so that's
17, 16, 15, 14, 13, 13, 12, 11, which will be arranged as:

S 17 +3
D 13 +1
C 16 +3
I 11 +0
W 13 +1
C 14+2= 16 +3
Com 12
Mystery Score 15

Hit Points = (15+con score=31)+6 = 37

Powers:  2 at-will, 1 encounter, 1 daily, 1 utility
2 Feats
2 Trained Skills + 1 human bonus = 3

Class Features:
{Rageblood Vigor}
Rage Strike -- Hit: Str vs. AC, damage 3[w]+Str Mod. -- THIS POWER IS ONLY USABLE WHILE I AM RAGING
Swift Charge -- free action, trigger-you reduce a foe to 0 hp, effect-you immediately charge another enemy

At-Will Powers:
Devastating Strike -- Hit: Str vs. AC, damage 1[w]+1d8+Str Mod.
Recuperating Strike -- Hit: Str vs. AC, damage 1[w]+Str mod. plus I gain temporary hp equal to my Con mod. [2]

Encounter Powers:
Vault The Fallen -- Hit: Str vs. AC, one attack targets one or two foes (one attack roll, separate damage rolls), 1[w]+1d6+Str mod. damage.  If you target two foes you can shift one square after the first attack

Daily Powers:
Rage Drake's Frenzy -- Str vs. AC and if the target is bloodied I gain+2 to the attack roll, Hit: 3[w]+Str mod. damage, Miss:  Half damage, special - you enter the rage of the rage drake.  Until the rage ends, 1/round when you reduce an enemey to 0 hp you can make a melee basic attack as a free action

Utility Powers:
Stonebreaker -- Encounter, Primal, Minor Action, Until the end of your next turn you gain a +5 bonus to Str checks to break objects, and you deal double damage against objects.

Trained Skills
Athletics (Str, +3)
Endurance (Con, +3)
Intimidate (Cha, +3)

Feats
Action Surge (you gain +3 to attacks when you spend an Action Point)
Improved Initiative [Human bonus feat] (you gain +4 to initiative checks, which makes me +5 total to init)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2011)

so where is his opening post on game rules and character generation?

what is the game base iformation? i have like 2 characters started already: Int. service and divine avengers, neither of which are of level 2 starting.

if this is pathfinder, then i was wondering if a sumo wrestler is out of place (monk-with only a couple or three weapons; weigh in at 350 lbs, does more grapple then any thing else; lawful neutral)


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm game for whatever as I said before.

That said, my preference would be 
4E monk

pathfinder or 3.5 marshal? - would adjust one from marshals if allowed

pathfinder, shaman (if third party classes allowed

simply play monk, maybe from the same monastery as deWars, but totally opposite in philosophy (think sumo vs tai'chi or similar soft wu shu)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2011)

interesting complament- soft breeze meets thunder.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 21, 2011)

If we are going with Pathfinder than I'm back in if JA will have me.

Thinking of an Elven Oracle but don't want to commit myself yet.


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> so where is his opening post on game rules and character generation?



Character generation info: http://www.enworld.org/forum/5500466-post199.html


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm thinking (if JA decides on using Pathfinder) I'll go the old-school 'organic' route for character development. I'll choose a race first, then roll my stats and use them in order, choosing a class to suit.


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2011)

I guess I should prepare my Barbarian by Pathfinder rules to allow for that eventuality.  I'll take my ability scores rolled by the JA method, restore them to raw form and make adjustments with Pathfinder rules.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 21, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> interesting complament- soft breeze meets thunder.




Water flows around the mountain


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> Water flows around the mountain




Why do I suddenly feel like You Bastard! has been reincarnated?


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 21, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Why do I suddenly feel like You Bastard! has been reincarnated?




Huh!?   What?!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2011)

Leif said:


> Character generation info:  here



fify leif.

4d6 rr 1's, 8 rolls. I am guessing drop the lowest of each 4 d6?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2011)

SON OF THE MOUNTAIN-BORN OF THUNDER-Okigawa
Monk 2 LN Human
Weight: 350 Lbs  Height:  5' 8" Hair:  Black/strait 
Skin: tanned Eyes:  black

[sblock= stat block ]
XXXX   jade = 00FF70  XXXX
Monk 2   Hp  42 (20+2d8+6) INIT: +4

00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00000 00

Cmb: +6 [bab+1; str+4; amulets +1]
    GRAPPLE   +8 [+2 improved grapple]
      BODY SLAM!!! 
      BEAR HUG
     sleeper hold-non lethal damage
   TRIP +8 [improved trip +2]

CMD: 21 
    23 vs grapple or trip


weapon in hand: none
*AC * 16
*TOUCH AC * 16
B[]FLAT FOOT AC [/B] 13

*FORT* +6
*REF* +5
*WILL* +6
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 21, 2011)

I didn't drop lowers as that wasn't specified in the post (here are the rolls)
# [2,6,2,2]=(12)
# [2,4,5,4]=(15)
# [4,2,3,5]=(14)
# [5,2,3,6]=(16)
# [5,2,5,6]=(18)
# [5,5,6,6]=(22)
# [6,6,5,4]=(21)
# [6,4,5,5]=(20)

22, 21, 20, 18, 16, 15, 14, 12
with drop lowest becomes
17, 17, 16, 16, 14, 13, 12, 10

[MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION], can you clarify?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 21, 2011)

*it's a go*

Rules will be pathfinder ...
only criteria i ask is that you dont play anything to wild or exotic...all races are open within reason....the style will be very european in origin...but there is room for a oriential twist...working on all the details now..best to catch me at my email for a quick response..i will weed thru the questions as best i can

druid of course rock in this campaing lou..as would a sorceror..in this version there is going to be two schools of magic..the college of knowledge ie traditional wizards and the School for Prowress..ie sorceores..i may chage that name..and lets just say they really really really dont like each other  

In this world monks would actually work very well...

FYI all your titled characters id the grand druid..the higher level monks..etc and classess with only limited number of upper level slots...will be found here in the city...

Mowgli...could i ask you to use your fractual trains to draw a rough continet map if i send you a paint image of it ?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Mowgli...could i ask you to use your fractual trains to draw a rough continet map if i send you a paint image of it ?




You surely may . . . send me the pic and I'll see what I can do! I sent you an e-mail (maybe two) this morning; did it come through or should I send it again?


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmmm, Pathfinder..... there goes the 4E Barbarian right in the toilet!  Maybe I'll change to a human sorcerer..... gotta think more on this.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2011)

What about a  Pathfinder barbarian, leif?

I am going monk then, you said level 2? I wrote a bit of a history, opening paragraph on him so far.


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmm, I guess that's possible, but I was looking forward to using the cool 4E Barbarian Powers, and those don't translate to Pathfinder.  Anyway, I've been playing amost  exclusively martial characters for awhile now, except for the Duskblade that I just created for S@squ@tch's "Against the Giants," so I'm kinda jonesing for some butt-whompin' spells, anyway.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been thinking of either a Sorcerer or an Oracle. Both of those have been spoken for, but with a party of 10 I'd say we're likely to have some serious overlap.

Also thought about playing the Skill Monkey with a Bard, or even a straight up Cleric . . .  I just don't know!


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2011)

I have NEVER understood nor agreed with the unspoken idea that there should only be one character of each class in an adventuring party.  There are so many different ways to build every class that two Paladins or two Wizards could be VERY different from each other, and even if there were similarities, so what?  I like to play straight clerics, but in JA's game??? Come on now!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

To be honest, my first thought for a class in a JA game - and one of my favorite classes to play since I first saw it - is an Inquisitor. But I've already got two of them in play.

I'm really starting to think Oracle is the way to go. Curse of Tongues, but I'm not sure which Mystery I'll go with. I lean toward Bones or Heavens, but I've got some reading and thinking to do before I settle on one or the other.


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow!  Inquisitor looks like a GREAT choice!    Would it ruffle your feathers if I went that way?  (I have not yet even begun to experiment with all of these nifty Pathfinder classes!)


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 22, 2011)

How about a witch and witch hunter in the same party? 

I'll post a monk draft soon, I got spoiled by character builder for 4e chars.

Is there pathfinder version?


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2011)

Neurotic, I'll gladly play a Witch Hunter to your Witch!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> I'll post a monk draft soon, I got spoiled by character builder for 4e chars.
> 
> Is there pathfinder version?




I'm a huge fan and unabashed advocate of HeroLab. It's published by LoneWolf Development, and is the official Pathfinder character builder/manager.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2011)

Leif said:


> Hmm, I guess that's possible, but I was looking forward to using the cool 4E Barbarian Powers, and those don't translate to Pathfinder.  Anyway, I've been playing amost  exclusively martial characters for awhile now, except for the Duskblade that I just created for S@squ@tch's "Against the Giants," so I'm kinda jonesing for some butt-whompin' spells, anyway.




Duskblade still technically qualifies as a martial character.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

Leif said:


> Wow!  Inquisitor looks like a GREAT choice!    Would it ruffle your feathers if I went that way?  (I have not yet even begun to experiment with all of these nifty Pathfinder classes!)




Not at all - as I said I'm already playing two of them, and I'll probably go with Oracle for this game. Enjoy!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2011)

I"m thinking of doing a little redux of my dwarven PC Baelor Badaxe, since the last game he was in didn't last all that long. So I'm thinking Rogue 1 / Fighter 1.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 22, 2011)

OK. Here goes 8 x 4d6, re-roll 1s, drop lowest.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2011)

if the roll 7 regesters as 0, did that mean all ones?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2011)

*Thoughts*

Hey killers and Chillers

While mult classing is going to give you guys greater depth..some of you may want to just stay with one class and become very very good at what you do...remember in this camapaign and particulary this city it is all going to be about how good you are not the depth you can bring..if you scatter yourself out and are medicore in everything (the bane of mulitclassing) your going to have you ass handed to you...the big bads are going to be paragons of their class and race in the later adventures..so if you dont have the depth of a class to go toe to toe..then you could be in trouble..rely on the depth of the party to cover areas with some overlap..

hope this helps


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 22, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> if the roll 7 regesters as 0, did that mean all ones?




No. It  meant I messed up and rolled 1d6 not 4d6. Hence the re-roll.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 22, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> To be honest, my first thought for a class in a JA game - and one of my favorite classes to play since I first saw it - is an Inquisitor. But I've already got two of them in play.
> 
> I'm really starting to think Oracle is the way to go. Curse of Tongues, but I'm not sure which Mystery I'll go with. I lean toward Bones or Heavens, but I've got some reading and thinking to do before I settle on one or the other.




I'm looking at an Elven Oracle with the Haunted Curse and the Wind Mystery.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2011)

ghost..go with your feeling


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Not at all - as I said I'm already playing two of them, and I'll probably go with Oracle for this game. Enjoy!



Very well, then, Inquisitor it shall be for me!  JA, is that acceptable to the Noble GM?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2011)

Leif - inquistor is fine

anyone intersted in the underworld  aspect ? ie rougue/assassian/their

then we need one or two martial types...

and a representative from each of the magic disclipenes would be helpful


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

Rogue is my favorite class, but I play them all the time - and one of my Inquisitors is actually an Inquisitor/Rogue Gestalt.

I could maybe go Sorcerer rather than Oracle - has anyone else indicated interest in that one?

Also, JA, you haven't responded to my e-mail - did you get it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2011)

OK, going with an Infernal Bloodline Sorcerer.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Leif - inquistor is fine
> 
> anyone intersted in the underworld  aspect ? ie rougue/assassian/their
> 
> ...




Sign me up for an Elf with a sword. Not sure yet what class, might be fighter/rogue or just rogue. I looked at a Magus, but wasn't too impressed.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2011)

Mowgli  no i have not gotten your email


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2011)

I am thinking a sumowrestler (read monk all the way) lawful neutral. i figure heis not of this city, but needed to raise coin to live by so he may have faught in an underworld fight or three, paid to fight, but is known to never throw a fight (dishnorable you know, little brother)

So he would be a martial type. main weapon a cestus, maybe?

Maybe weapon adept.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 23, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Dragon
> 
> Please consider the Dark is Rising..i think you will really enjoy it and it will fit your style..
> 
> JA




It was primarily due to your decision to with with 4E. It's not to my taste (in addition to me not being able to afford the books).

But I also find myself in a need to trim back my games. I'm looking to start up one or two games (here, and on another forum), and reducing ones I may play in also reduces how much I need to remember/keep track of, thereby freeing some mental strength to run a PbP or two. And it's less painful to trim inactive games or ones that haven't started.

So as I said before, good luck! I may join another of your games in the future.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 23, 2011)

*Drew Lucan*

Here is the monk! (it's zipped because html is not allowed as attach type)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2011)

is there a dead line here? I ask because I just got a project to work on (electrical) and at the factory we are slated towork 58 hour weeks. Yes, 58 and paid for 67. gotta love overtime pay.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's a pretty good thread on what's cool about Pathfinder that you might find interesting JA.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/pathfinder-rpg-discussion/303199-sell-me-pathfinder-new-post.html


----------



## Lou (Mar 23, 2011)

After first considering druid or wizard, my original plan was a arcane bloodline sorcerer. Then I switched to summoner. 

With the group moving the way it is, there are no druids or wizards. I'll look at switching back to one of those. After all, my original character in the historical game was a druid /magic-user dual class under 2e.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2011)

*Joru et-Tefl: Div-Heritage Tiefling Sorcerer (Infernal Bloodline)*

OK, here are the rolls for Ability Scores:

4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=15
4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=14
4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=15
4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=12
4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=10
4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=9
4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=11
4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=11


Also, the rolls for his Variant Ability (Choose one, replacing Darkness 1/Day):

1d100=78 (Your skin is spiky. Any creature that attempts to grapple you takes 1d4 points of damage)
1d100=11 (Once per day you can exhibit a burst of speed, moving as if your base land speed were 50 for one move action)
1d100=09 (You gain an additional +2 racial bonus on your Charisma)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> is there a dead line here? I ask because I just got a project to work on (electrical) and at the factory we are slated towork 58 hour weeks. Yes, 58 and paid for 67. gotta love overtime pay.





Good news on the job, my friend!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Sign me up for an Elf with a sword. Not sure yet what class, might be fighter/rogue or just rogue. I looked at a Magus, but wasn't too impressed.




Assuming I go with the dwarf fighter/rogue concept, I can go heavy on the fighter if Scotley's elf is going to lean toward heavy on the rogue.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2011)

Lou said:


> After first considering druid or wizard, my original plan was a arcane bloodline sorcerer. Then I switched to summoner.
> 
> With the group moving the way it is, there are no druids or wizards. I'll look at switching back to one of those. After all, my original character in the historical game was a druid /magic-user dual class under 2e.




Was it 2e or 1e?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Assuming I go with the dwarf fighter/rogue concept, I can go heavy on the fighter if Scotley's elf is going to lean toward heavy on the rogue.




Did you post interest in a fighter/rogue dwarf? I totally missed it. Don't want to step on any toes. I'll be happy to lean fighter or rogue depending on what you want to play. An elf and a dwarf in the same group with similar skills might lead to some interesting role play...right up the point where they kill each other.


----------



## Lou (Mar 23, 2011)

scotley said:


> was it 2e or 1e?




ad&d?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2011)

Lou said:


> ad&d?




That's what I thought, so 1e.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 23, 2011)

Scotley said:


> That's what I thought, so 1e.




AD&D is 2E

D&D is 1E (2nd one being Advanced D&D)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Did you post interest in a fighter/rogue dwarf? I totally missed it. Don't want to step on any toes. I'll be happy to lean fighter or rogue depending on what you want to play. An elf and a dwarf in the same group with similar skills might lead to some interesting role play...right up the point where they kill each other.




Somewhere up above, but no big. I don't mind having similar yet different PCs.

With my dwarf concept, I mainly planned on adding a few levels of Rogue in with his fighter levels to reflect his seedy past. Plus, nothing like a bad-ass dwarf sneaking around all quietly and axing people from behind!


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> AD&D is 2E
> 
> D&D is 1E (2nd one being Advanced D&D)



Not to be nitpicky, Neurotic, but both 1E and 2E were actually called AD&D.
Very early 1E was just D&D, but when the hardcover books were published the name officially became AD&D, and that remained the case until 3E was released.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2011)

*deadline*

No there is no set deadline...thiking about kicking off may 1st...gives us all time to settle in etc..though I may let people start conversing in a small waiting area waiting for the city gates to be opened


----------



## renau1g (Mar 24, 2011)

Leif said:


> Not to be nitpicky, Neurotic, but both 1E and 2E were actually called AD&D.
> Very early 1E was just D&D, but when the hardcover books were published the name officially became AD&D, and that remained the case until 3E was released.




I wouldn't argue with Leif, heck he was probably old when Gygax and Arneson released their initial rules set. 

Oh, what am I doing here? 

Ninja Vanish! (14 seconds in)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8WrlTLF_XY]YouTube - TMNT 2 NINJA VANISH[/ame]


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2011)

renau1g said:


> I wouldn't argue with Leif, heck he was probably old when Gygax and Arneson released their initial rules set.



Hardly!  I was a bright-eyed, fresh, and eager young boy of 13 when I first got wind of D&D.  (1980) [over 30(!) freakin years ago!!!]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2011)

Leif said:


> Not to be nitpicky, Neurotic, but both 1E and 2E were actually called AD&D.
> Very early 1E was just D&D, but when the hardcover books were published the name officially became AD&D, and that remained the case until 3E was released.




Leif is correct. Technically speaking, you have Advanced D&D (1978) and you have Advanced D&D 2nd Edition (1989), which would imply that the original AD&D is 1E. 

This doesn't take into account the Basic/Expert/Companion/Immortal rules which most of us collectively referred to as Basic/Expert D&D. The Basic rules were released in 1977.

You also had Original D&D (OD&D) which came before any of these rules (1974).

Really, there have probably been like a dozen different versions of D&D if you want to get nitpicky.


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2011)

I first got the old blue boxed set - Basic D&D, the predecessor to the infamous Red Box.  But I had already given up and switched to AD&D before the red box even came out.  I only wound up using the blue box set for some months before I got the AD&D books.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 24, 2011)

Leif said:


> Not to be nitpicky, Neurotic, but both 1E and 2E were actually called AD&D.
> Very early 1E was just D&D, but when the hardcover books were published the name officially became AD&D, and that remained the case until 3E was released.




Peace of history! I didn't know that. We always refered to 1E as D&D. I was actually starting just as AD&D got out so never did more then browse trough 1E PHB


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2011)

Ah, the old Blue Box! D&D life was so simple then!


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Ah, the old Blue Box! D&D life was so simple then!



Indeed it was!  We didn't play together back then did we?  I remember suing my blue box set when I played D&D with Arvin, but that's about the extent of my playing until I got the PH, I think.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2011)

Leif said:


> Indeed it was!  We didn't play together back then did we?  I remember suing my blue box set when I played D&D with Arvin, but that's about the extent of my playing until I got the PH, I think.




Seems like we may have played the Blue Box once or twice, but I don't recall for sure.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> AD&D is 2E
> 
> D&D is 1E (2nd one being Advanced D&D)




I thought it was OD&D 
1e= AD&D
2e=Second edition AD&D
3e/3.5e 
3.75=Pathfinder and other revised
4e


----------



## Lou (Mar 24, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I thought it was OD&D
> 1e= AD&D
> 2e=Second edition AD&D
> 3e/3.5e
> ...




I think you left out a version (perhaps a minor revision or printing...)

OD&D was the white books that _could_ be used with Chainmail
Classical D&D came in two flavors but basically the red/blue boxes, etc. feeding the players information a few levels at a time--actually came out about the same time as AD&D 1st ed.
AD&D 1st ed.--this is what we played in high school--I started here with a small diversion to Classical D&D
AD&D 2nd ed.--I never played this or knew it existed until later
3e/3.5e--I never played 3e or knew it existed until later
3.75=Pathfinder and other revised--_I like Scotley's description_
4e


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2011)

I guess the blue box 'basic' D&D did slightly precede AD&D. I started in the summer of '78 at age 11 with the blue box and then almost immediately started in on the AD&D books as they came out. 

Basic/Expert etc. I only had limited exposure to. Didn't Leif and Lou try to go back to a hollow world type homebrew with those rules at one point in high school?


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Didn't Leif and Lou try to go back to a hollow world type homebrew with those rules at one point in high school?



Shoot, I don't know!  Maybe?  Some sort of hollow world rings a vague bell, I think, and I know that Lou and I at least discussed a world/campaign for at least one night, but that's about all I can remember now.  Lou, what do you say?


----------



## Lou (Mar 25, 2011)

Leif said:


> Shoot, I don't know! Maybe? Some sort of hollow world rings a vague bell, I think, and I know that Lou and I at least discussed a world/campaign for at least one night, but that's about all I can remember now. Lou, what do you say?




I don't remember the hollow world concept, although we did draw up a complete set of deities for a campaign....


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2011)

Lou said:


> I don't remember the hollow world concept.



*Shhh* [whisper] I really don't either, but I was trying to humor Scotley.[/whisper]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2011)

Lou said:


> I don't remember the hollow world concept, although we did draw up a complete set of deities for a campaign....






Leif said:


> *Shhh* [whisper] I really don't either, but I was trying to humor Scotley.[/whisper]




I don't think it was so much a hollow world as just a crust riddled with underground spaces. A sort of world spanning underdark. Does that sound familiar at all or was I dreaming?


----------



## Lou (Mar 25, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I don't think it was so much a hollow world as just a crust riddled with underground spaces. A sort of world spanning underdark. Does that sound familiar at all or was I dreaming?




Strange, but that does vaguely sound familiar....


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I don't think it was so much a hollow world as just a crust riddled with underground spaces. A sort of world spanning underdark. Does that sound familiar at all or was I dreaming?




Per Wikipedia:

The Hollow World is a sub-setting for Mystara. The Hollow World details the inner surface contained within the world of Mystara, similar to the real world legends of the Hollow Earth. In the Mystara setting, the Hollow World acts as a living "cultural museum" for the planet, forever preserving cultures and races that are near extinction on the surface world.

This world is lit by an eternal red sun at the center of Mystara. The existence of the Hollow World is not, in general, known to the inhabitants of the outer world. The north and south poles are actually huge, subtly curving holes that allow passage between the outer and inner world, although it is a long, hard trek through a cold, unlit, stormy and anti-magic area. The curvature of the holes is so subtle that explorers from either surface do not notice the transition until after it is already made, causing quite a shock for most.

The Hollow World was originally discovered by Ka the Preserver, an ancient Immortal who began life as a giant carnosaur, who after finding it, decided to use the inner surface of the world as a refuge and preserve for creatures that were on the verge of becoming extinct in the ever-changing outer world. Since that time, the Hollow World has become a vast refuge for cultures, and species that have become extinct on the surface of Mystara.

Within the Hollow World, characters from the surface world are severely limited by the magic used by the Immortals to preserve the stability of the various cultures. The requirements to learn magic are much higher in the Hollow world, and many spells are non-functional or unavailable. The Hollow World also adds several new player races including Beastmen, Brutemen, Kubbits, Krugel Orcs, Malpheggi Lizardmen.

The Hollow World has four major continents; Aercial, Iciria, Jomphur and Suridal. There are three major island groups; The Anathy Archipelago, The Hagvar Islands and The Wintillian Islands.
-----


I get the impression it is very Lost Worldish.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess the world I remember was more of a swiss cheese world than a hollow world.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 25, 2011)

*Rolls*

i hope you got kissed scotely when you rolled that..cause i do belive you got screwed


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> i hope you got kissed scotely when you rolled that..cause i do belive you got screwed




I thought his rolls looked pretty good! Point buy must have spoiled me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> i hope you got kissed scotely when you rolled that..cause i do belive you got screwed






Rhun said:


> I thought his rolls looked pretty good! Point buy must have spoiled me.




Yeah, his are significantly better than mine (15,15,14,12,11,11,10,9)


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I don't think it was so much a hollow world as just a crust riddled with underground spaces. A sort of world spanning underdark. Does that sound familiar at all or was I dreaming?






Lou said:


> Strange, but that does vaguely sound familiar....



I might remember something like that, but you're DEFIITELY dreaming, as usual.


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2011)

My rolls, done the old fashioned way with actual DICE were/are:
17,16,14,13,13,11, comliness 12, mystery score 15.  I had them arranged thusly for a human barbarian:
S17
D13
C16
I11
W13
C14+2(racial adjustment)=16
com 12
?X? score 15

But I think I already posted this?  Is a human barbarian an ok choice?  4E doesn't seem to have the 'Barbarians avoid all magic in all its forms' thing happening.   Anyway, I was hoping to make him a more 'enlightened' barbarian who knows that magic has its place in the world?


----------



## Lou (Mar 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> My rolls, done the old fashioned way with actual DICE were/are:
> 17,16,14,13,13,11, comliness 12, mystery score 15.  I had them arranged thusly for a human barbarian:
> S17
> D13
> ...




Pathfinder, not 4e


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2011)

Lou said:


> Pathfinder, not 4e



Oh, yeah, I think I knew that.  Well, the numbers are going to still be the same, anyway, except for the racial bonus.  ...Now where did I put that stupid Pathfinder book.....


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> i hope you got kissed Scotley when you rolled that..cause i do believe you got screwed




Well, it would have been nice to have an 18, but I think I can do something with it.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Well, it would have been nice to have an 18, but I think I can do something with it.




18s are handy.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 26, 2011)

*Character Housekeeping*

Stat Rolls:  I know the stat rolls are sucking at this point..and this is going to suck even worse lol just blame an evil dm with a wicked sense of humor..it is also designed to force your charcters outside of the traditional box in many respects of stat placement so if you have generated your scores and finalized it then you may look at the box..if not please do not do so...and no one say anything  unless it is in an sblock.

[sblock]The lowest ability score you have placed (meaning the primary 6) is transformed into an 18[/sblock]


Starting gold is 2000 gp
We will be using the four lands wealth system...everything is based on silver pennies with the exception of magic


Each player may select two magic items as long as the gold value does not exceed 5k..one of the items must be class oriented or restriced

Each player receives a pouch containing...5 applications of Keogatims ointment..and a potion of hill giant strength.

Each player receives a unique ring.....and one edged weapon . the weapon must be in the form of a tradiontail bladed weapon ie dirk, dagger, knife, longsword, etc..

More goodies to come once we get it set.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

Does an battleaxe/waraxe count as a traditional bladed weapon if the PC is a dwarf?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 26, 2011)

*Battle Axe*

Yes it would....


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Yes it would....




Sweet, thanks! I plan on getting my stat rolls up tomorrow when I have move time on my hands.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

Got it.

For the two magic items: total cost 5000 or 5000 each item?

How will we be doing HP?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 26, 2011)

Hmmmm lets go with a max of 5k for each item.....

Hit points will be max per class which is to be addeded to a base of 20 hit points...this game is going to be lethal..if you die you die...and the increase is designed to give the characters an edge....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

so far I have this:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5501959-post242.html

[sblock=dm only][sblock=really, I mean it][sblock=Leif, i really mean it, go away][sblock=I think they are gone]
My charisma went from 12 to 18, which is not a bad thing at all. I wanted to have intimidate, and i think there is a feat that uses str instead of cha that i would have had to take, so you helped me a lot there!!
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 26, 2011)

*Scott*

Looks good


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

Also, If I recall correctly, it is computed as this:
2000gp starting wealth
cost of items: list en gold = x in silver

am i right?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 26, 2011)

yes with the exception of magic..magic is still listed as gold in addition to a few or the more exotic items etc


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

gratci
note:
magic item 1: amulet of mighty fists (class related)

another quick question:

do extradimentional spaces preserve food?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 26, 2011)

*hmmmmm extradimensional spaces*

good question..as i understand most extradimensional spaces do no have a ready supply of oxygeon...thus no oxygen no food spoilage...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

And in support, there is some sort of connection with the astral plane which has some sort of time passage thing that would indicate no spoilage either.

bracers of armor would do me better then a bag of holding any way. oh well.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, going Elven Rogue/Fighter

STR 16
DEX 17+2 Race
CON 14-2 Race
INT 12+2 Race
WIS 10
CHA 14
COM 15+2 Race +1 Cha
O?? 13

[sblock=DM Only]Heh, went Wis as the lowest score. Was thinking a young and somewhat foolish Elf. An 18 Wis is gonna change my role-play character concept a good bit. Won't have much effect mechanically, since I don't have any wisdom based abilities and few wisdom based skills I expect. Interesting twist sir![/sblock]

Guess I'll take an Elven Curve Blade as the weapon of choice. Not sure about magic items as yet.


----------



## Lou (Mar 26, 2011)

[sblock=DM only]
[sblock=really-no players allowed]
What if we have multiple low scores the same?  I put the 9 on comeliness, not a big 6.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 26, 2011)

*Replies*

For Lou
[sblock]sorry bud but it only applies to the big six...just a way to get people to play outside the box...[/sblock]

For Scott
[sblock]does not mean he cant be young and foolish...wisdom is earned thru life experieces..it could just reflect his natural ability...not necessarily his experience in life...hope that made sense[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> For Scott
> [sblock]does not mean he cant be young and foolish...wisdom is earned thru life experiences..it could just reflect his natural ability...not necessarily his experience in life...hope that made sense[/sblock]




[sblock]Hmmm, maybe I can do something with that. I'll have to ponder how I want to play him. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5501959-post242.html




more updates done



J. Alexander said:


> For Scott
> [sblock]does not mean he cant be young and foolish...wisdom is earned thru life experieces..it could just reflect his natural ability...not necessarily his experience in life...hope that made sense[/sblock]




I read the above, thinking it was for me.


----------



## Lou (Mar 27, 2011)

Mowgli--how many spells in spellbook for wizard at first level?  I don't see it anywhere in the Pathfinder SRD. 

JA--Wizard character is at the office in that character builder software Mowqli recommended. I'll send PDF for your review by email Monday.


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2011)

Lou said:


> Mowgli--how many spells in spellbook for wizard at first level?  I don't see it anywhere in the Pathfinder SRD.



Look on p. 79 of PFRPG at the bottom of the first column under Spellbooks (of all places!) last paragraph in the column.  It says ALL L0 spells, 3 L1 spells of wizard's choice, PLUS an additional L1 spell for each point of the wizard's Int mod.

SHEESH!  Don't you people buy BOOKS anymore?


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 28, 2011)

My monk's charisma went from 10 to 18  He got pretty and diplomatic. Now to find feats to exploit that 

Would kama be bladed weapon? I would think so, but just checking and it's class related.

So, jsut to confirm, we get two items (up to 5000gp) for free AND 2000gp to spend (otherwise it makes no sense, right?) ?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2011)

Lou - What Leif said. (Thanks, Leif!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey, JA, will you be using Background Traits? Just in case you haven't read up on them, you can find information on them here:

Character Traits

(I think they're an excellent addition to the game, and can provide some nice inspiration for fleshing out the character).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> So, jsut to confirm, we get two items (up to 5000gp) for free AND 2000gp to spend (otherwise it makes no sense, right?) ?




that is correct. the price of mundane things is silver based, so cost in gp = sp.
magic items still cost the listed price in gold


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 28, 2011)

Also, are we using strictly pathfinder items? (that is, is Magic Item compendium scorpion kama from item sets (pg 200? or close) and/or ghost fighting gauntlets from same (pg 215) legal items to choose?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

Let me look the items over?
umm Neurotic what part did you not understand about not commenting...not to be an ass but in this campaing I cant allow things to slip like that...it will screw the whole dynamic..when your asked to keep something to yourself...it needs to be done so.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

mowgli

let me look at them..part of the delay in starting is so that i can get up to speed on pathfinder


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

*The Special 18*

Hello Killers and Chillers

Now that the special treat is out of the bag..your going to have to take it off..it was designed to force you guys to think outside the box a little and add a different twist to the game..but it needed to be done in secret..sorry..but the extra 18 no longer stands..you will just have to play without it...

Anyways..to once again make a point..in the Dark is Rising..it is incumbent on the players to adhere to all email strictures...i know we get excited and pumped  but i can not simply have information getting out there. Yes I know peopel can peak at posts..but i dont worry about that as I have never had a reason to think that that happens in my games...anyway...please adhere to the rule...

JA


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

*Third Party Sources*

Hello Killers and Chillers..

Been giving it some thought..and I think it best to nix any third party sources for pathfinder..restricting the game to rules publised by Pazio....mainly this has to do with my learning curve and unfamilarity with a lot of the interacting mechanics of the game under pathfinder rules...I recall the third party material for some of the d and d verisons and if one was not careful it would screw the dyanamic or make things unbalanced...so for now please confine yourself to the Pazio materials only.........at some point in time..i will reopen the discussion once the game gets developed..sorry for any inconvience.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

*Background Traits*

I have reviewed several of the background traits and find them to more or less within reason...I will approve background traits in general but will reserve the right to say no to a specific trait.

JA


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2011)

One trait per character, or two? PF 'standard' is two (but no more than one from any particular type).


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

*Background traits*

I will allow two


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2011)

darn, I guess the 18 in XXX is gone then. that will screw up a few things for me.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 29, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Let me look the items over?
> umm Neurotic what part did you not understand about not commenting...not to be an ass but in this campaing I cant allow things to slip like that...it will screw the whole dynamic..when your asked to keep something to yourself...it needs to be done so.





Yeah, sorry. I had to go back and look for the comment about not commenting as I didn't read carefully, I knew I didn't see any such. I guess I just got to the point where it said 'finalized my character'. My bad. I apologize to everyone affected. 

I looked at Hero Lab. It looks very nice, unfortunately it costs too much for me, at least for another year and a half.

Pure PF it is!

I forgot to mention Drew's appearance is 13 and magic number is 16

[sblock=JA only please]
Heirloom weapon - this I would make superior as per your masterwork items file - is that acceptable? I would prefer the following +3 to hit, +2 to damage

This Bich'wa or scorpion tail  is listed on PF SRD site, it is 1d4/19-20/x2 knife (it is indian wave blade dagger like those featured in films about hindu assassins) - acceptable? The legend says that these blades can kill by stabbing into the shadow of the creature, once they tasted it's blood 
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 29, 2011)

Neurotic..the last item is fine.....let me look at the masterwork file in regards to pure pathfinder and see how it fits..it should not be a major problem just want to check for overall balance


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 29, 2011)

Sure. Feel free to adjust the properties, I wrote my preferences, but it is his MASTER's blade, so feel free to make it whatever you want 

Can that one be enchanted with that money we got or I need to select something else to enchant?


----------



## Lou (Mar 29, 2011)

*Merib Arimon, Human Male Wizard 2*

I ended up as a universalist wizard, Merib Arimon.

[sblock=character]
MERIB ARIMON
Male Human Wizard 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2011)

sumo monk's bladed weapon: temple sword. tha is my final answer.

magic items: amulet of mighty fists, bag of holding.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 29, 2011)

Link to original rolls

Note original Roll 7 was a 1d6 NOT 4d6.

*STATS:*

```
STR 13 (+1) [base 13]
DEX 17 (+3) [base 15] +2 [Race]
CON 11 (+0) [base 13] -2 [Race]
INT 15 (+2) [base 13] +2 [Race]
WIS 13 (+1) [base 13]
CHA 17 (+3) [base 17]
COM 10
MYS 13
```


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 30, 2011)

*Masterwork Items*

Hello Killers and Chillers,

I have been doing some thinking and while i like the overall concept of masterwork items..i just don't fell they are a good fit per se in  the Dark is Rising. The campaigns i used them in were low magic..and masterwork items were a way of overcoming that...while i will allow certain items to be masterworks..ie the edged weapons and rings  at this time...i am not assiging nor will i let anyone assign any type of value to them..Characters will be told that properties are associated with their  masterwork ring and weapon once i get their final character version..just like the original game. Sorry it this creates a hardship but if there was maseterwork bonsues on top of magical bonuses it would quicly unbalance the game.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 30, 2011)

No problem at all. I'd suggest to simply allow them to be better some other way - maybe enchanting them costs less or they are better against some sort of creature(s) a la sting in lord of the rings. Or they are essentially unbreakable (doubling hardness hp etc per level of quality) or possess some other quality - ability to bind with the user and 'enchant'  by themselves (like item familiar or bonded item feat) - fine layers of masterwork items allow for dwarven make or elven make items being special without them being 'only' masterwork which every human smith can do.

Bladed item ('kriss knife') remains a heirloom item even without special qualities


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2011)

would this be in refrence to the masterwork items from black company? I forgot i sent that to you!


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 30, 2011)

I belive it is or one that the other scott sent me  it is posted on my wiki page...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2011)

Alright, I know you posted something about hit points, but I can't seem to find it. Can someone refresh my memory?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey JA, when were you planning on starting this game again? I haven't had much of a chance to work on my PC yet...just want to make sure I have time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Alright, I know you posted something about hit points, but I can't seem to find it. Can someone refresh my memory?




Max HP at every level! Woot!


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 30, 2011)

I believe it was max at both levels and add 20.

As for masterwork alternatives, I downloaded it from fourlands wikia


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 30, 2011)

*Stuff*

Rhun the game is not going to start till may 1...to give me time to get up to speed...recruit some more players if necessary, etc..

Hitpoints are max for each level plus 20 hit points


----------



## Lou (Mar 30, 2011)

HP 20+MAX[2HD+B]

My Wizard 2 has 43 HP!!

Either this game is going to be really badass, or WE are going to be really BADASS!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Rhun the game is not going to start till may 1...to give me time to get up to speed...recruit some more players if necessary, etc..





Thanks, that should give me plenty of time.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> I believe it was max at both levels and add 20.
> 
> As for masterwork alternatives, I downloaded it from fourlands wikia






J. Alexander said:


> Rhun the game is not going to start till may 1...to give me time to get up to speed...recruit some more players if necessary, etc..
> 
> Hitpoints are max for each level plus 20 hit points




Thanks!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2011)

Lou said:


> HP 20+MAX[2HD+B]
> 
> My Wizard 2 has 43 HP!!
> 
> Either this game is going to be really badass, or WE are going to be really BADASS!




I've never known a high hit point total to be a predictor of survival in one of JA's games...


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I've never known a high hit point total to be a predictor of survival in one of JA's games...




My experience indicates the same.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I've never known a high hit point total to be a predictor of survival in one of JA's games...




"Hey little brother, I have a bad feeling about this."

those were the last words spoken right before the sumo monk got body slammed by the giant.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

Hello Killers and Chillers
Once you get your character done..I need you to submit it to me for final review and approval..please note that what you submit can not be changed after the fact or after certain base modifications made by your friendly dm..so think very carefully and be satisfied with your tweaking before i get it.

Also DO NOT POST YOUR approved charcter nor discuss it beyond basic information with other players.....


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Also DO NOT POST YOUR approved character nor discuss it beyond basic information with other players.....




For those who've never been in one of JA's face to face games, sneakiness is encouraged. It makes it easier for him to give the players enough rope to hang themselves.

I'm playing an Elf with a sword, 'nuff said.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll be playing a Tiefling Sorcerer. Not sure what kind of bladed weapon he/she will be using.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

I know its cliche, but dwarf with an axe for me.


----------



## Lou (Mar 31, 2011)

JA-So are we going old school with this game, with no Rogues Guild postings, with the players keeping the characters secret from each other until role playing discloses information?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2011)

*Character Sheets*

Absolutly Louis..i  will print off the final sheets for my own reference and it it aint on the sheet it dont exits .......


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Absolutly Louis..i  will print off the final sheets for my own reference and it it aint on the sheet it dont exits .......




JA takes the term "Rat-Bastard DM" to a whole new level.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2011)

*Rat -- Bstd*

All i will say is you have no idea   what is coming


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> All i will say is you have no idea   what is coming




Exciting and fearsome at the same time.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2011)

Rhun said:


> JA takes the term "Rat-Bastard DM" to a whole new level.



And, likewise, Rhun takes the term "balls as big as church bells" to a whole new level.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2011)

Human monk with a temple sword.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

Leif said:


> And, likewise, Rhun takes the term "balls as big as church bells" to a whole new level.




Quite true.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2011)

Um yeah JA I hate to break it to you, but you are in fact a Rat Bastard DM. The semi-official definition is a DM who is a master of the law of unintended consequences. This is accomplished by allowing the players to do what they want only to discover they didn't think of all the ramifications and thus take themselves from the frying pan and into the fire on a regular basis. 

Exhibit A. Royal Marriage, the players thought marriage into the Royal family was the ticket to wealth and happiness. We quickly discovered the kingdom and the Royal family was in constant peril and we were now responsible for protecting both. I expect we spent way more in time and personal resources than we ever got from the royal coffers. 

Exhibit B. Okay Royal Marriage isn't exactly a bed of roses. So one player, I'm looking at you Mowgli, decided to bail. Turns out Royal divorce ain't no picnic either. 

Exhibit C. Player x finds the opposition has placed a price on his head. Thinks I and my trusty companion, let's turn the tables on them and pretend player y kills player x and goes to collect the reward. We'll find out who the bad guys are and enrich ourselves as we go. Turns out we are both Syons of fairly important families in the kingdom whose support is vital to the continued success of the kingdom. Said families being at odds practically results in civil war. Oh so smart players did too good of a job of faking the death using the latest and most powerful magics thus making it very difficult to stop the runaway train even when player x resurfaces seemingly alive and well. 

Exhibit D. JA never or very rarely bothered with planning and game design in those days. He'd just show up and toss out a faceless threat. The three stooges (the players) would promptly start waving their dicks swords, wands etc. around and making trouble trying to figure out who the bad guys were and in the process either create some international incident, wake up some long sleeping ancient evil, or (in my personal case being the Rat Bastard player that I was) accidentally nearly kill the crown prince while trying to show off a creative use of telekinesis during a training match with the lad (who was having way too much success against the old pro and protector of the crown that I was) which triggered some ancient protective magics laid on the Royal family in an inverse way and ended up bruising the Royal spine. 

Those are just a few examples that spring readily to mind. 

I rest my case.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

Well stated, Scotley.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2011)

*hmm*

All i can say is that you consider the source of said comment / observations who was most of the time under the influence of one or several types of adult beverages..


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> All i can say is that you consider the source of said comment / observations who was most of the time under the influence of one or several types of adult beverages..




Good point. Plus, I'm pretty sure we all owe Scotley at this point for his silly Tusked Terrors!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> All i can say is that you consider the source of said comment / observations who was most of the time under the influence of one or several types of adult beverages..




Heh, that actually works in your favor as it is likely the reason that I can't cite even more examples. 

Does anybody else from those days remember the phrase "ignorance of the law is no excuse." Now keep in mind this was being uttered by the DM who writes all the laws in his head for this fantasy world of his creation. Needless to say, we never actually got a copy of the _JA's world code annotated_, which might have eased said ignorance.


----------



## Lou (Mar 31, 2011)

My character had just managed to pass his druid level with his new dual-class magic-user levels.... And to think I missed ALL THAT by going off to college. 

Not that I didn't have my own issues with JA's style of gaming.  Most of the time, I didn't know whether I was supposed to attack or run in that game.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2011)

sounds like a rat bastage so far.

on the light side, just how do we send you a copy of our character, JA?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> sounds like a rat bastage so far.
> 
> on the light side, just how do we send you a copy of our character, JA?




You can send it to me and I'll send it on to JA. 

Signed the Rat Bastard player...


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2011)

email is jtodd.alexander@gmail.com

hmmmmmmm  i guess i will just have to really be creative and think of ways to make your lifes enjoyable  to redeem my rat bast image...ummmm  on second thought...if your going play in my game you gotta have the balls


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2011)

Scotley, did you get my pm?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Scotley, did you get my pm?




Yup, mission accomplished I think.


----------



## Lou (Apr 1, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Yup, mission accomplished I think.




Plotting already? Hmmm.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2011)

Scotley said:


> You can send it to me and I'll send it on to JA.
> 
> Signed the Rat Bastard player...






Scott DeWar said:


> Scotley, did you get my pm?






Scotley said:


> Yup, mission accomplished I think.






Lou said:


> Plotting already? Hmmm.




nope, no plotting here. just an ealy april fools joke that missed its targeted audiance of one.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 1, 2011)

I can add another example of dubious parentage of said rodent:

Vorial Tolgar, a knight of Four Lands, in his backstory had a mention of being captured by elves. I thought of it just simple detail in background story since the elves were more or less non-existant. And what happens? The very next encounter, an elf appears in the tent serving as a guide and causing inter-party strife 


I'm playing human monk with Bich’hwa blade


[MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION], will we be using fast progression (or in other words, what is starting XP for PCs)
Also, there is only one item in PF (that I can find) for monks and that is Amulet of Mighty fists. Is that one mandatory then or do I misunderstand what kind of limitation is in question?


----------



## Lou (Apr 1, 2011)

[sblock=Players only]
[sblock=JA-stay out]
So, have we given JA enough ideas on how to structure the game to annoy and harass the players yet? You know that's what he's going to do...
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Apr 1, 2011)

JA-What sort of history or other knowledge skills would be applicable in this game.  Pathfinder forces the players to list those skills.  I'm looking at how to assign skills.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 2, 2011)

*Questions*

Alas neurotic if that is the only item specific to your class you are stuck with it..

As to level progression you have 1 exp over the mininum requiremnt for 2nd leve...you should go up at a decent pace...

As this is an entirely different continet in the four lands world..one unknow to the continet dominated by the valley of the light.. you can have racial specifir historsris as well as magical historiers as part of you knowleder etc..

sorry been drinking tonight...fund raiser the other half drug me too..


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2011)

drug to drink alcomahol-wher alcomahol is a drug. kinda funny. 

btw, for a bladed weapon, is temple sword ok with you?


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone know of any monk specific items in PF?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2011)

i think there is a monk item that  costs 25 k gp that raises the level of the monk +4 ro 5 on speed unarmed damage/flurry and a/c.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2011)

_Monks' Robe_: 13000 GP

_This simple brown robe, when worn, confers great ability in unarmed combat. If the wearer has levels in monk, her AC and unarmed damage is treated as a monk of five levels higher. If donned by a character with the Stunning Fist feat, the robe lets her make one additional stunning attack per day. If the character is not a monk, she gains the AC and unarmed damage of a 5th-level monk (although she does not add her Wisdom bonus to her AC). This AC bonus functions just like the monk’s AC bonus._

(Sorry, no help for you as it's well beyond the price range.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2011)

I would have one for my sumo monk, but as mowgli said: out of price range.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> I can add another example of dubious parentage of said rodent:
> 
> Vorial Tolgar, a knight of Four Lands, in his backstory had a mention of being captured by elves. I thought of it just simple detail in background story since the elves were more or less non-existant. And what happens? The very next encounter, an elf appears in the tent serving as a guide and causing inter-party strife





Inter-party strife? My cleric almost smote Tolgar down when he defended the elf!


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 2, 2011)

Fun times!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> Fun times!




If nothing else, JA's games never lack for lots of good roleplaying opportunities.


----------



## Lou (Apr 2, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> As to level progression you have 1 exp over the mininum requiremnt for 2nd leve...you should go up at a decent pace...




JA-Pathfinder has three possible advancements.  Are we using slow, medium, or fast? If we truly have minimum for 2nd level plus one xp, then we have 1301 xp under fast.

Which Comeliness rules are we using?  Does Charisma adjust comeliness?  Race?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2011)

and fast is recommended for PBP.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2011)

Lou said:


> Which Comeliness rules are we using?  Does Charisma adjust comeliness?  Race?




I used the classic 1e rules from Unearthed Arcana. Will adjust if needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2011)

Lou said:


> Which Comeliness rules are we using?  Does Charisma adjust comeliness?  Race?






Scotley said:


> I used the classic 1e rules from Unearthed Arcana. Will adjust if needed.



I made no adjustments, so maybe i need to know this as well!


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 3, 2011)

*Comliness*

Use the unearthed arcane rolls


----------



## Lou (Apr 3, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I used the classic 1e rules from Unearthed Arcana. Will adjust if needed.






J. Alexander said:


> Use the unearthed arcane rolls




Scotley-are these rules on the web somewhere?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2011)

I am sorely disappointed that you guys can't lay your hands on a copy of unearthed arcana. Why I've had my copy since '85. For those of you not properly grounded in the historic lore of this game here is the entire text of the section on Comeliness. 

[sblock=Character Abilities]
Comeliness:  Comeliness reflects physical attractiveness, social grace, and personal beauty of the character. It is used to determine initial reactions to the character, and characters with a high comeliness may affect the wills and actions of others. While charisma deals specifically with leadership and interactions between characters, comeliness deals with attractiveness and first impressions. 
Comeliness is not charisma. Charisma, however, can affect comeliness. After the first six attributes of a character are determined, his or her looks must be determined. Is the character ugly, homely, plain, or pretty? This characteristic is determined by the comeliness roll. 3d6 are rolled and totaled. The resulting number, between 3 and 18 inclusive, is modified: 
Characters with a charisma of less than 3 will have an adjustment of -8 on comeliness, so that it will fall in the range of -5 to + 10. For charisma of 3, the adjustment is -5; charisma of 4-5, -3; for 6-8, -1;  for 9-12, no adjustment; for 13-15, + 1  ;  for 16-17, + 2; for 18, + 3; and for charisma of more than 18, +5. As charisma is raised or lowered, whether by disease, disfigurement, aging, or artifacts, comeliness should be similarly affected on a point-for-point basis (a loss of one point of charisma equals one point of comeliness equally lost). 
In addition to the adjustment to comeliness based on charisma score, characters of certain races must take an additional adjustment to their comeliness scores. This racial adjustment applies only when the reaction of characters of other races is concerned, in similar fashion to the way that racial adjustments for charisma apply only to those of other races. The penalties and bonuses are these: 
Half-Orcs:  -3 
Dwarves, gnomes: -1 
’Halflings, humans: 0 
*Half-elves, sylvan elves:  + 1 
*Gray elves, high elves:  + 2 
-  Treat these pairs as being of the same race for purposes of effective comeliness; e.g., halflings are just as attractive (or repulsive) to humans as humans are to each other, and vice versa. 
Comeliness will have the following effects on creatures of human sort. (This category includes, but is not necessarily limited to, humans, demi-humans, humanoids, giant-class, and bipedal creatures of human-like form and motivation.) 
-16 or lower: Those viewing a character with comeliness this low are repulsed and horrified, so as to turn away or attempt to destroy the creature so offensive  to  the sight. If the individual with low comeliness is powerful, the reaction will tend toward escape, or reinforcement of previously determined awe (horror) reaction. If both viewer and creature are of evil alignment, the effect is that of a positive comeliness of the same total. 
-15 to -9: Disgust, evidenced by a tendency to look away, revile the individual, and act hostile in general. Under no circumstances will this character be accepted by the viewers unless all are of evil alignment, so that the negative comeliness can be regarded as positive. 
-8 to 0:  Aversion and a desire to be away from so ugly a creature will be evidenced by all viewers. If given an excuse, those near the individual will be hostile and openly aggressive; otherwise they will merely tend toward rejection. 
+ 1 to + 6:  As such an individual is simply ugly; the reaction evidenced will tend toward unease and a desire to get away from such brutishness as quickly as possible. If given the opportunity, the character’s charisma can offset ugliness, but this requires a fair amount of conversation and interaction to take place. 
+ 7 to + 9: The homeliness of the individual will be such that initial contact will be of a negative sort. This negative feeling will not be strongly evidenced. High charisma will quickly overcome it if any conversation and interpersonal interaction transpires. (Consider a dwarf with 16 charisma  and a base comeliness roll of 9; he or she will be  at 8 when viewed by all creatures except other dwarves -  who will see him or her with comeliness adjusted by  + 2 for charisma.) 
+ 10 to + 13:  Plain to average comeliness; no effect on the viewer. 
+ 14 to + 17: Interest in viewing the individual is evidenced by those in contact, as he or she is good-looking.  The reaction adjustment is increased by a percentage equal to the comeliness score of the character. Individuals of the opposite sex will seek out such characters, and they will be affected as if under a fascinate spell unless wisdom of such individuals exceeds 50% of the character’s comeliness total. 
+ 18 to + 21: The beauty of the character will cause heads to turn and hearts to race. Reaction for initial contact is at a percent equal to 150% of comeliness score. Individuals of the opposite sex will be affected as if under a fascinate spell unless their wisdom exceeds two-thirds of the character’s comeliness total. Individuals of the same sex will do likewise unless wisdom totals at least 50% of the other character’s comeliness score. Rejection of harsh nature can cause the individual rejected to have a reaction as if the character had a negative comeliness of half the actual (positive) score. 
+ 22 to + 25: The stunning beauty and gorgeous looks of a character with so high a comeliness will be similar to that of those of lesser beauty (18-21), but individuals will actually flock around the character, follow him or her, and generally behave so foolishly or in some manner so as  to attract  the attention of the character.  The reaction adjustment is double the score of comeliness: i.e., 22 comeliness equals +44%.  Fascinate-like power will affect all those with wisdom of less than two-thirds the comeliness score of the character. If an individual of the opposite sex is actually consciously sought by a character with comeliness of 22-25, that individual will be effectively fascinated unless his or her wisdom is 18 or higher. Rejection is as above. 
+ 26 to +30:  Unearthly beauty of this sort can be possessed only by creatures from other planes - demi-gods and demi-goddesses and deities of unusual sort.  Reaction adjustment is double comeliness score. Fascinate-like power is effective on all except those with wisdom equal  to  at least  75% of comeliness, except that 19  or higher wisdom always allows a saving throw versus  the power. An individual of the opposite sex who is consciously sought by the possessor of such unearthly beauty and comeliness will always be under the “spell” of the individual with such beauty unless he or she has wisdom of 20 or more. 
The fascinate-like power of high comeliness is similar to the 2nd-level illusionist spell of the same name.  Those subject to this power will be captivated by the user, and treat him or her as a trusted friend, mentor, and companion. A saving throw versus spell will negate the effect but if the comeliness is not magical in nature, then dispel magic, anti-magic spells, and similar spells will not affect the fascination effect. 
Fascinated creatures will follow the orders of characters with high comeliness, provided a roll of 3d6 does not exceed the comeliness of the character. Requests that are not in the best interest of the creature get a + 1 to the die, while those that are hazardous can gain up to+ 6 or higher on the die roll. If the roll is higher than the user’s comeliness, the fascinate-effect is broken. 
If a once-fascinated creature has been badly treated and breaks free of this enrapturement, the creature will react as if the character’s comeliness was a negative amount.  If the creature has been well treated, it may still be friendly to the character even after the fascination has worn off. 
The effect of one’s comeliness upon others is temporary; once a character is known to other characters or creatures, its effect is negated, and charisma is used to determine reactions and followers.  In this way characters of high comeliness and low charisma may attract interest, but not long-term followers and allies (beauty being only skin deep).
The effects of the fascinate power do not affect the abilities of the individual with respect  to fighting, casting of spells, etc., and in no way reduces the subject character to a zombie-like state, a puppet for the high-comeliness character. Actions performed by a character while fascinated may affect alignment (though they would have a good addition to the comeliness check, say +3 or +4). 
Magic can mildly and temporarily affect the comeliness of a creature. Illusion-based spells such as change self and alter self will raise or lower comeliness by a maximum of 1 point, no matter what the final form is. Illusions of characters or creatures with high comeliness are effective only for a single round, as the nature of the fascination is such that the character affected concentrates more fully on the illusion, weakening its effectiveness. Polymorphed figures raise or lower comeliness by 2 points from the original, due to subtle social clues that are not visual but still perceived, while shape change confers full comeliness effects of the final form.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2011)

since someone blabbed openly about the stat boost, i lost a chunk of one of my stats. Grrrrr!


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 4, 2011)

We all did. Besides, your lowest is probably a useless stat (for the class) otherwise it wouldn't be lowest 

My monk would benefit from high charisma in this comeliness business.

Sorry about that


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2011)

I wanted to do something that, when the stat boost was announced, it allowed me to do just what I wanted. Gerrrt at you!! oh well. [/rant]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I am sorely disappointed that you guys can't lay your hands on a copy of unearthed arcana. Why I've had my copy since '85. For those of you not properly grounded in the historic lore of this game here is the entire text of the section on Comeliness.





I've got my copy of UA from 1985. And they can also be found in the Greyhawk boxed set from 1983.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2011)

Rhun said:


> I've got my copy of UA from 1985. And they can also be found in the Greyhawk boxed set from 1983.




Spoken like a true grognard. How old were you in '83?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Spoken like a true grognard. How old were you in '83?




8, but I remember I got the boxed set from my parents for Christmas. Can you believe that is what I asked for as a Christmas gift when I was 8 years old? 

My brother was 5 years older than me, and being somewhat limited with players, he made me starting playing D&D when I was like 6. I can remember getting my mom to help me read the PHB and DMG. As a matter of fact, most of my early AD&D books were my brothers first, and he sold them to me when he lost interest in the game.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2011)

Rhun said:


> 8, but I remember I got the boxed set from my parents for Christmas. Can you believe that is what I asked for as a Christmas gift when I was 8 years old?
> 
> My brother was 5 years older than me, and being somewhat limited with players, he made me starting playing D&D when I was like 6. I can remember getting my mom to help me read the PHB and DMG. As a matter of fact, most of my early AD&D books were my brothers first, and he sold them to me when he lost interest in the game.




Quite the precocious lad were you? I didn't start asking for such things until I was 11 or 12.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2011)

In 1983 I was 20 years old and in the Air Force. I have a copy, it is still packed when I moved in october.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 5, 2011)

I was 6 at the time and didn't even know about english and even less about D&D (communist countries don't like imagination). Speaking came later (german was my first foreign language).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2011)

how has life been since Glasnost?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Quite the precocious lad were you? I didn't start asking for such things until I was 11 or 12.




Indeed. I don't know what it was about D&D that grabbed me when I was that age, but I loved it. Hell, I was making my own maps and dungeons by then. I've still got some, I think. I should scan them if I can find them and post them so we can all have a good laugh!



Scott DeWar said:


> In 1983 I was 20 years old and in the Air Force. I have a copy, it is still packed when I moved in october.




My old books are all shelved in my home office. Within (mostly) handy reach.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 5, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> how has life been since Glasnost?




I wasn't behind the Iron Curtain so we felt very little of true oppression (of course there was secret service and such, but while you were within family you could talk and have Christmas and all)

My country was in former Yugoslavia and 'Drug' (Kamerade) Josip Broz Tito held the russians away so they stopped at Hungrary ("We don't want to take from others, but we don't give ours") much more elegant "Tu&#273e ne&#263emo, svoje ne damo!" in my language.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2011)

So you had to deal with 'Stazi" like forces? I was not aware of this.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 5, 2011)

Why should you be? It was called UDBA, kind of almighty secret police, but, as I said, it was more dangerous in capital and for troublemakers then for working class like my parents were.


EDIT: And Plitvi&#269ka jezera (google Plitvice lakes) are aknowledged as greatest lakes/waterfalls in Europe and third in the world (right after Niagara and Angel Falls)  feel free to come and see for yourself. I'll get you accomodation


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2011)

I visited the Wiki, and all I can say is wow. Plitvice Lakes National Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I visited the Wiki, and all I can say is wow. Plitvice Lakes National Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Pretty sweet!


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 12, 2011)

*Update*

How are we coming along gentlement?


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2011)

I never did know for sure if there was an invitation extended to me or not.  Guess you're all full-up now anyway?


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 12, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> How are we coming along gentlement?




I'll send you Logan the Monk before the weekend. Just re-checking things.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2011)

I could use a little background info . . . do you have anything up on a wiki or something where we can read about the world? Languages would be nice, as my character's got some slots open. Anything I can use to hang a backstory on.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> How are we coming along gentlemen?




Coming along nicely. I expect to have a draft out to you this week.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2011)

getting close to being done.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 14, 2011)

What is Keogatim's ointment? I am blind or what?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> What is Keogatim's ointment? I am blind or what?




It is a healing ointment. It is simply called Restorative Ointment in the SRD. It can Neutralize Poison, Cure Disease, or work as a Cure Light Wounds.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> What is Keogatim's ointment? I am blind or what?






Rhun said:


> It is a healing ointment. It is simply called Restorative Ointment in the SRD. It can Neutralize Poison, Cure Disease, or work as a Cure Light Wounds.




Right - Pathfinder was able to keep many of the items and their mechanics from 3.5, but the names were not OGL because they were named after specific characters from different D&D realms. So _Heward's Handy Haversack_ became just _Handy Haversack_, _Evard's Black Tentacles_ is now just _Black Tentacles_, etc. In the case of _Keoghtom's Ointment_ I guess they had to add a descriptor, since just _Ointment_ wouldn't work very well . . .


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> I guess they had to add a descriptor, since just _Ointment_ wouldn't work very well . . .




Oh, I don't know...I think PC's calling out "I need ointment now!" has a certain nice ring to it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2011)

sounds like someone has hemeroids.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> sounds like someone has hemeroids.




Dewar, you are the coolest. I can't believe you're the one who's mind goes straight to hemorrhoids. LOL.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2011)

Hemmorhoids do NOT equal cool!  No, no, no, no, no. 
 And, anyway, better his MIND should go there, rather than his a**hole!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2011)

Leif said:


> Hemmorhoids do NOT equal cool!  No, no, no, no, no.
> And, anyway, better his MIND should go there, rather than his a**hole!




Leif, you are twisted my friend!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2011)

Leif? Twisted? huh, You are just now noticing that?

I think his theme song goes something like this:

I am smelling like a rose
somebody got me on my birthday 
when I'm dead and bloated!
-Stone temple pilots-a sick and twisted song


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Leif? Twisted? huh, You are just now noticing that?




I've known for a bit, but just wanted to point it out. Of course, Leif wouldn't be nearly as much fun if he weren't twisted.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> that is correct. the price of mundane things is silver based, so cost in gp = sp.
> magic items still cost the listed price in gold




So I'm figuring mithral armor will be priced in gold. What about horses? Silver or Gold?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2011)

horses and equipment should be consider mundane I guess, there fore it is in sp.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2011)

Rhun said:


> I've known for a bit, but just wanted to point it out. Of course, Leif wouldn't be nearly as much fun if he weren't twisted.



As long as you admit that I am outrageously fun, we'll all be in agreement then.   And, anyway, I'm no more twisted than the average pretzel!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2011)

Leif said:


> As long as you admit that I am outrageously fun, we'll all be in agreement then.   And, anyway, I'm no more twisted than the average pretzel!




Ludicrously fun.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 18, 2011)

Leif said:


> *snip*  And, anyway, I'm no more twisted than the average pretzel!




and if you are asked to walk a straight line it would make a sidewinder envious.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> and if you are asked to walk a straight line it would make a sidewinder envious.




I think the same could be said for most of us after a few drinks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 18, 2011)

But that is the way he is with a glass of water!!


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> and if you are asked to walk a straight line it would make a sidewinder envious.



Hey, I've only ever been given one field sobirety test, and I passed it with flying colors!  So nyahh!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 18, 2011)

[about to get in trouble] What did you do, throw a donut over the shoulder of the officer and say:'Fetch!' ?[/now in big trouble]

oh, hey! now that I am back home, I can try my diet 7 up and wild turkey american honey! any suggestions? on rocks? shaken, not stirred? 1:1 wt to 7u?


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> [about to get in trouble] What did you do, throw a donut over the shoulder of the officer and say:'Fetch!' ?[/now in big trouble]
> 
> oh, hey! now that I am back home, I can try my diet 7 up and wild turkey american honey! any suggestions? on rocks? shaken, not stirred? 1:1 wt to 7u?



No... Because of my old car-wreck injuries, I was given the alternative sobriety test where you close your eyes, tilt your head back, extend your arms to the side and then touch your nose.  I performed it flawlessly, like a good trained seal.

Anyway, I thought you were ALWAYS in trouble with the law.  Or did they give up on looking for the bodies?

Suggestions for the volatile admixture:  1. Take the diet 7up and very carefully pour it down the drain of your kitchen sink.  2. Quicly guzzle copious amounts of the Wild Turkey as rapidly as possible!  Seriously, if it's not illegal to befoul good Wild Turkey with something as vile as Diet 7up, it surely ought to be!  I mean, if you want to destroy whiskey with Diet 7up, you should use a cheaper brand.  Like, say, Fighting Cock, or something.  Does Boone's Farm make a whiskey?  Hmpf!  Personally, I think this suggestion is worth at least one or two ENWorld experience points!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> [oh, hey! now that I am back home, I can try my diet 7 up and wild turkey american honey! any suggestions? on rocks? shaken, not stirred? 1:1 wt to 7u?




1:1, on the rocks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 18, 2011)

i usually drink straight up, so I had no idea. Thank you.


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> i usually drink straight up, so I had no idea. Thank you.



You usually have the RIGHT idea, then!  You should leave Rhun and his army of wanton wenches to daintily sip the Diet 7up!


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 18, 2011)

Delayed. Apologies. Forgot mundane items and food.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> [about to get in trouble] What did you do, throw a donut over the shoulder of the officer and say:'Fetch!' ?[/now in big trouble]
> 
> oh, hey! now that I am back home, I can try my diet 7 up and wild turkey american honey! any suggestions? on rocks? shaken, not stirred? 1:1 wt to 7u?




I'd put the wild turkey american honey on the rocks and just chase with the diet 7up. I sampled a little airplane bottle of the stuff recently. I don't think the 7up brings much to the party.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2011)

Leif said:


> You usually have the RIGHT idea, then!  You should leave Rhun and his army of wanton wenches to daintily sip the Diet 7up!




I'm not a huge 7up fan. But I do know how to mix a tasty drink.


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2011)

In my extensive experience, there is no such thing as a truly "tasty" diet soda. (He said as he sippied his "throwback" Mountain Dew made with REAL sugar.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2011)

Diet Dr. pepper is quite tasty, as is Diet 7-up. And i am vvery finiky about my sodas!!


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 21, 2011)

*characters*

okay killers and chillers i need emails with characters to review and gut and such 


jtodd.alexander@gmail.com


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> I could use a little background info . . . do you have anything up on a wiki or something where we can read about the world? Languages would be nice, as my character's got some slots open. Anything I can use to hang a backstory on.




JA - See Above Quote . . .


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 21, 2011)

mike

still working on the wiki...been working on it these last few weeks

any language is permissable..as your going to be in a multi cultural city....

as for background...it would be best if your characters were youngerstes  ie human teenagers say 17 to 20 but adjusted for your race..preferable you will have lots of book learning and training but little real life experience..like most college students


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2011)

Rather than racial languages I was thinking of cultural ones; would it be permissable to wait until I have more information about different countries to finalize my language choices?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> okay killers and chillers i need emails with characters to review and gut and such
> 
> jtodd.alexander@gmail.com






It will probably be this weekend for me, unless I get a bunch of free time before then.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> okay killers and chillers i need emails with characters to review and gut and such
> 
> 
> jtodd.alexander@gmail.com




My character is 98% complete. Just a few tweaks to equipment and background needed. I'll get him out to you by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2011)

I should have it by fridayevening


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I should have it by fridayevening




You should be doing something fun on a friday evening.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2011)

I have no social life, there fore friday fun is non existant.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have no social life, there fore friday fun is non existant.




Well then, you have my sympathies.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2011)

Rhun said:


> You should be doing something fun on a friday evening.




Sad though it might be, rolling up characters is fun to me. 

Besides, my wife works Friday nights and I will be taking care of a six year old. That sort of limits certain other fun activities I might otherwise engage in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2011)

I keep on running into financial desparities through out my life. just when i see a light at the end of the tunnel, it caves in ahead. Sigh .............................

Havent been on a date in 15 years and been single the whole time.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Havent been on a date in 15 years and been single the whole time.




Okay, that's a long time without a date, my friend! We've gotta get you out.



Scotley said:


> Besides, my wife works Friday nights and I will be taking care of a six year old. That sort of limits certain other fun activities I might otherwise engage in.




Yes, but families are good things.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2011)

Rune, believe me when i say"I am working on it" i jsut have to realize that I may have ladies half my age interested in me. One in particular in fact. More details may not be arriving beyond that.

Doncha love a good mystery?


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I keep on running into financial desparities through out my life. just when i see a light at the end of the tunnel, it caves in ahead. Sigh .............................
> 
> Havent been on a date in 15 years and been single the whole time.



Man, I would have sworn that you said you were married.  I've been single again since 2000, and if having a woman means anyting remoteley similar to the way things were with the last "little woman" (which she was NOT), I'm better off lonesome, believe me!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Rune, believe me when i say"I am working on it" i jsut have to realize that I may have ladies half my age interested in me. One in particular in fact. More details may not be arriving beyond that.
> 
> Doncha love a good mystery?




No, but I do love girls half my age. 



Leif said:


> Man, I would have sworn that you said you were married.  I've been single again since 2000, and if having a woman means anyting remoteley similar to the way things were with the last "little woman" (which she was NOT), I'm better off lonesome, believe me!




I've been a serial dater for the last many years. Seriously, 40-50 dates a year or more, often not with the same girl twice. My romantic life is oddly similar to Jerry's on Seinfeld. However, I have actually been seeing a girl rather seriously for the last four or five months, so we'll see where this goes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2011)

if I had children, this young woman could be my daughter. that is the hurdle i have to get past.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> if I had children, this young woman could be my daughter. that is the hurdle i have to get past.




You'll get past it. It isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2011)

Rhun said:


> It isn't that big of a deal.



That's a matter of opinion!  Remember, _some_ of us have morals.


----------



## Lou (Apr 23, 2011)

Leif said:


> That's a matter of opinion! Remember, _some_ of us have morals.




What does a 40 yo dating a 20 yo have to do with morals?  20 is legal....  A 20 yo may be boring, at least part of the time....


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2011)

Lou said:


> What does a 40 yo dating a 20 yo have to do with morals?  20 is legal....  A 20 yo may be boring, at least part of the time....



Depends!  If the 20-year-old is fat and ugly then *I* have a *HUGE* moral dilemma with it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2011)

i have a dilemma with _inflicting _ myself on a poor 24 yearold woman. (yes, 24 is half my age) Ugly , Fat, broken down and boring is what she gets. Charming , Beatuful and full of life is what i would get.


----------



## Lou (Apr 23, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> i have a dilemma with _inflicting _ myself on a poor 24 yearold woman. (yes, 24 is half my age) Ugly , Fat, broken down and boring is what she gets. Charming , Beatuful and full of life is what i would get.




My wife of 22 years says, "You should grab hold with both hands and hang one."  Alternatively, she asks, "So what's wrong with her?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## Lou (Apr 23, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Nothing.




The wife asks, "What's wrong with you?  Go for it."


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> i have a dilemma with _inflicting _ myself on a poor 24 yearold woman. (yes, 24 is half my age) Ugly , Fat, broken down and boring is what she gets. Charming , Beatuful and full of life is what i would get.





Lou -- quote edited for maximum effect by Leif said:


> So what's wrong with her?





Scott DeWar said:


> Nothing.



Hey, she's a grown woman, so allow her to make her own choice!  If she wants ugly, fat, broken down, and boring, who are you to deny her heart's desire?? 

Anyway, you're not that broken down.  You manage to turn your computer on almost every day and post your "wisdom" for us to behold.  Enjoy!!  These are the fruits of your years of labor.  Don't waste them!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2011)

taking these words under serious consideration.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> taking these words under serious consideration.



Just remember, it's like a wise man once said:  'Study long, study WRONG!'  Don't "seriously consider" too long or she may get away from you.  Strike while the iron is hot and all that jazz.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> i have a dilemma with _inflicting _ myself on a poor 24 yearold woman. (yes, 24 is half my age) Ugly , Fat, broken down and boring is what she gets. Charming , Beatuful and full of life is what i would get.




Sounds like a good trade to me.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2011)

Leif said:


> That's a matter of opinion!  Remember, _some_ of us have morals.




I fully admit to having somewhat suspect morals when it comes to certain things.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2011)

*Computer Glitch*

hello killers and chillers
lost the file for your charcters for the dark is rising..please resubmit


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2011)

*Questions*

Starting tomorrow
please email me any paritcular questions in regards to your characters  i will respond asap..so as to customize all charcters to your hearts content before the kick off

also i need a head count to who is in


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2011)

me! and re sent.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2011)

Me. Still working on my character.


----------



## Lou (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in, and I need to redo my character since I lost my USB drive....


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2011)

Rhun said:


> I fully admit to having somewhat suspect morals when it comes to certain things.



Just remember, your morals are _only_ suspect until proven guilty in the Court of Poon!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2011)

Lou said:


> I'm in, and I need to redo my character since I lost my USB drive....




Ack! No losing items of great plot importance! find that USB device!!



Leif said:


> Just remember, your morals are _only_ suspect until proven guilty in the Court of Poon!



 Ethics are regulateable, morals are a condition of the heart. Who is poon? surely not poon tang, I hope.


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ethics are regulateable, morals are a condition of the heart. Who is poon? surely not poon tang, I hope.



I see you are acquainted with Ms. Tang. ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, it has been a couple dozen years, but I remember: she was being a naughty girl, so I gave her a good licking.


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Yes, it has been a couple dozen years, but I remember: she was being a naughty girl, so I gave her a good licking.



Way to dish out that 'tough love', man!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2011)

Leif said:


> Way to dish out that 'tough love', man!




*blush* um yup, sure dat


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in. I'd appreciate any link to world background if you have it or send it to my mail.

If I don't receive anything in few days I'll email few questions.

Happy Easter!

P.S. will resend when I get back to work (tuesday)


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 25, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> hello killers and chillers
> lost the file for your charcters for the dark is rising..please resubmit




Resent.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2011)

Considering I haven't gotten my PC put together yet, I'm going to bow out of this one. Have fun guys!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2011)

nooooo!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> nooooo!




Yup! But it is all good, I'm in plenty of games as it is.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 25, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Yup! But it is all good, I'm in plenty of games as it is.




I don't believe the post above was intended to indicate that the game was starting today, but rather that he wanted to start vetting and adjusting the characters today. You should have a little more time.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I don't believe the post above was intended to indicate that the game was starting today, but rather that he wanted to start vetting and adjusting the characters today. You should have a little more time.




If I have a few more days, then I won't bail yet. I've just been super busy the past couple of weeks, and haven't had much time to work on my PC at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2011)

uh huh. Read: lots of dates with gorgous babes.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> uh huh. Read: lots of dates with gorgous babes.




Some gorgeous. Some not.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 25, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> hello killers and chillers
> lost the file for your characters for the dark is rising..please resubmit






J. Alexander said:


> Starting tomorrow
> please email me any particular questions in regards to your characters  i will respond asap..so as to customize all characters to your hearts content before the kick off
> 
> also i need a head count to who is in




I'm in of course. You've got mail.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 26, 2011)

*Tsk Tsk*

quit chasing skirts and focus on getting your character done rhun..


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> quit chasing skirts and focus on getting your character done rhun..



YEAH!  Like THAT'S going to happen!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2011)

I've sent what I have for Jadu et-Tefl to you, JA. He's still a work in progress.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> quit chasing skirts and focus on getting your character done rhun..




But it is so hard! (no pun intended)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

Okaaaaaaayy. Moving along here. Hows things going on the nitpicking JA?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Okaaaaaaayy. Moving along here. Hows things going on the nitpicking JA?




Always playing so pure and innocent, Dewar!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

nope, just keeping my dirty old mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Just sent my character for approval.  Since I'm using Hero Lab, it's PDF.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> nope, just keeping my dirty old mind out of the gutter.




Probably a good idea.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2011)

*nitpicking 101*

Let the groans commence..

I will take blame for this as i was not specfic in detail orignally and it fell thru the cracks..

when doing character history..you must have a family......you can not be a loner..orphan etc  having a family is intregal to this campaign..

also  you need to be basiclally fresh from the farm so to speak..training is good and you have lots of book knowlege etc  but little practical real world experience.....please make adjustments 

all of you come from more or less solid respectable umpper middler class to lower upper class families...plan accordingly..


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Let the groans commence..
> 
> I will take blame for this as i was not specfic in detail orignally and it fell thru the cracks..
> 
> ...




'sushi roll' mum and pooppy is still alive. all their patience is mine.

My character's parents is in the background and are still alive, just simply sent him to the monistary to keep him away from those bad eggs down the street


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2011)

*More Groans expected*

Okay killers and chillers..
i need each of you to build into your character one character flaw..something that is a weakness and that can be expoliated as a personality trait.....meaning if that flaw presents itself you will need to do a will power check at -5 or so to resist it's allure

or you can take a physical handicapp..and that could mean a weak grip... a slight limp,, being near sighted...etc..


be creative


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2011)

you mean like being over weight and liek to eat double rations? crit fail (a nat 1) means eat x3 rations??


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2011)

no i mean like the follow example

a sexy blonde walks next to rhun and gives him the come hiter look  after grapping his package and he has to roll a will power resistance not to follow her into the bedroom 

or 

a bottle of johnny walker blue is set in front of Scott Dewar and he has to roll a resistance roll not to take a drink 


FYI....keep the comments in my emails to yourself


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 27, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> FYI....keep the comments in my emails to yourself




Will roll -5; fail; sorry 

Sure thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2011)

sending .. .. .. .. super secret statement sent


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> no i mean like the follow example
> 
> a sexy blonde walks next to rhun and gives him the come hiter look  after grapping his package and he has to roll a will power resistance not to follow her into the bedroom




Both my characters and I tend to be quite lecherous.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 27, 2011)

JA. I'm working on a revised background and personality flaw. Hopefully, I'll have something ready by Friday.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2011)

How about he can't resist smacking the bad guys with his sword when they deserve it?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

Scotley said:


> How about he can't risk smacking the bad guys with his sword when they deserve it?




I like it. I like it lots.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2011)

Rhun said:


> I like it. I like it lots.




Heh, I intended to say 'resist' rather than 'risk' (and edited soon after but not before your comment), but it turned out funny either way.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

i still like risk! Remember to send them as super secret e mail to JA!


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 28, 2011)

*More to Peruse*

Hello Killers and Chillers

Each of you will need to design a unique ring..something tastefully but reeking of complexity and dare I say tasteful wealth 


Next i need a farly detailed family tree of you guys..out to your grandparents and cousions ....does not have to be big  but i need at least 5 people for each of you ...

Next next...and this is where you guys need to think about stretching your characters......come up with a trait or a issue or something that is outside your comfort zone playing and see where it leads...i got your back on this..so if it becomes unworkable then I will just erase it no harm no foul...i am looking for you guys to stetch ...the more you stretch the greater the reward


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

for the family tree stuff, I need some information on the land and its back ground.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

Actually, upon further review, I still think I'm going to bow out of this game. I just don't know that I have the time to put together all the detail required for the character. So I'll leave you guys to it, and say: Have fun, enjoy, and watch out! JA is gonna get you!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

> Have fun, enjoy, and watch out! JA is gonna get you!



i consider myself forwarned.

Now i need to get to work. blah.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> i consider myself forwarned.
> 
> Now i need to get to work. blah.




Have fun!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

one of the jobs is an office of old meddling married women h\that have known me for 24 years- and pick on me about my oldage single ness.

the other one is a burnt out apt caused by a couple of kids and a bong.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> one of the jobs is an office of old meddling married women hthat have known me for 24 years- and pick on me about my oldage single ness.
> 
> the other one is a burnt out apt caused by a couple of kids and a bong.




So you're rewiring them?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

the women? no way, I will let GOD figger those out. I can try and re wire the building way easier then figuring out women, not to mention those ones.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> the women? no way, I will let GOD figger those out. I can try and re wire the building way easier then figuring out women, not to mention those ones.




Indeed!


----------



## Lou (Apr 29, 2011)

Can we post our ring design here, or by private email?

UPDATE:  JA has approved my ring design....  Slackers!


----------



## J. Alexander (May 1, 2011)

*Update*

Okay killer and chillers
I know were getting ready to start  but take your time to field your characters  no hurry  no rush....I will begin the opening dialogues etc friday.....so watch for the post..but it wont be a deadline  if you need till next monday let me know


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2011)

Lou said:


> Can we post our ring design here, or by private email?




So I am guessing this is to be sent via e mail? The ring design that is.


----------



## Scotley (May 1, 2011)

Ring submitted and approved. I've only got to make minor tweaks to the background to be ready to go. Should have something out tonight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2011)

Ring submitted .. .. .. ..


----------



## J. Alexander (May 3, 2011)

*The Secret Number*

Hello Killers and Chillers

First of all i wanna give kudos to you for stepping outsided the box and putting a lot of effort into your characters.....while this game is going to be nasty and it will have the potiential for you to bite the big one..i have come up with an idea to compensate you and put you at ease in that respect.

First..take the secret number you rolled and divide it by 3...the result is the number of times that can tempt fate and dictate the results of a roll or action...ie  if you really want to hit something all you have to do is use one of the chances and it is yours...now i realize this is a lot of power for a player to have as it gives you the ability to bascially trump the dm...the purpose is to allow for the random acts of fate or recogniton of someones willingess to sacrafice basically a part of their life force to acieve a result...once this number gets to zero you will be totally mortal..use it wisely...  Another reason i am doing this is to give you the players a reward for you hard efforts and for stepping outside the box..you should not be punished or handicapped as you stretch forth you wings ...

more to come  ..


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

And I thinbk i still need to send you that detailed family tree thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Hello Killers and Chillers .. .. .. ..
> Next i need a farly detailed family tree of you guys..out to your grandparents and cousions ....does not have to be big  but i need at least 5 people for each of you ...




this is what i was thnking of that i still need to do.



J. Alexander said:


> no i mean like the follow example
> 
> <-snip->
> 
> ...


----------



## J. Alexander (May 7, 2011)

First post  sunday night..if your not done that is cool..i can work you in when your ready....


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2011)

you asked for a family tree- i am having trouble with names. blah. What else did yo ask for?


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> you asked for a family tree- i am having trouble with names. blah. What else did yo ask for?




Just do a search for a random NPC namer online. There are lots of them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2011)

never would have thought they exist.


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> never would have thought they exist.




Yes, there are several out there. Also lots of resources for parents that include names of various cultures. You can often find good stuff that way by checking out historic names.

I still need to add a couple branches to my family tree. Will have them in place by Sunday Evening.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2011)

I have the names on my character sheet. now I need to get to the ttg. sere yall in about 5 hours.


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> never would have thought they exist.




Seventh Sanctum is always a fun site...they have random generators for all sorts of things. Some of them suck, but some of them work really well.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2011)

Help  - they have changed the site to the point this techo challeged person can not figure out how to create a new thread...will someone please assist..

Title should be:  The Four Lands - Dark is Rising   and then post the thread links so i can get the story rolling


----------



## ghostcat (May 8, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Help  - they have changed the site to the point this techo challeged person can not figure out how to create a new thread...will someone please assist..
> 
> Title should be:  The Four Lands - Dark is Rising   and then post the thread links so i can get the story rolling




Here we are  The Four Lands - Dark is Rising


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Help  - they have changed the site to the point this techo challeged person can not figure out how to create a new thread...will someone please assist..
> 
> Title should be:  The Four Lands - Dark is Rising   and then post the thread links so i can get the story rolling




I bet the issue is you just needed to choose a prefix for the thread. EN World no longer allows starting a new thread without choosing a prefix from the drop down menu.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2011)

Thank you ghostcat 


and still waiting on you RHUN ........give up the girls for a weekend..get a bottle of something and let the creative energy flow ...otherwise i will be forced to sick rabid amazon wookie warriors on you


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2011)

those are eiwooks!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2011)

Been wasting some time making renderings of Jadu. I'm pretty happy with the outcome; thought I'd share . . .


----------



## Lou (May 20, 2011)

Tried to nudge [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] to post IC, but it looks like he will not do so.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2011)

stop nudging- give a swift kick in the a .. .. .. ..seat of his pants. like this (be right back)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2011)

When you get here Leif, I hope you don't kill Cappizzio ! !


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2011)

*Sigh*  Capizzio is safe.  FOR THE MOMENT!  

I'm here, I'm here already.   I'll need links to the IC, RG, and any other threads that there may be.  What are the character generation guidelines for this game, JA?  What's everybody playing so far?  Any holes or weaker areas?


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2011)

Hey [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] the 4 lands thread is over here!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Hey [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] the 4 lands thread is over here!




ROFLMAOGARB!!

there you go Leif.


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2011)

Leif said:


> *Sigh*  Capizzio is safe.  FOR THE MOMENT!
> 
> I'm here, I'm here already.   I'll need links to the IC, RG, and any other threads that there may be.  What are the character generation guidelines for this game, JA?  What's everybody playing so far?  Any holes or weaker areas?




See my post above with the mention for the IC thread. There is no RG as our DM is encouraging a bit of secrecy. Characters are to be submitted to him via email rather than posted. 2nd level pathfinder rolling dice. The rules are scattered over this thread. I'm playing an elf with a sword.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2011)

Second Level Pathfinder.  Gotcha.  Rolling dice - um yeah, I seem to remember noticing something to that effect lately.  What method is being used?  Another JA Special, roll 4d6 take the highest three and roll like 6 scores for abilities plus 5 extra mystery scores to be used to see whether the character pulls through when his nads are munched by the DM's pet dragon, or something like that?

So are we rolling characters back at Invisible Castle again for this game?

I've pretty much chosen completely at random to make a Dwarf Ranger.  Will this choice work in the group?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 21, 2011)

invisbile castle or where ever you want to roll them is fine b y me


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

ok-I aM gOiNg NuTz HeRe- where is the information in your world on the coinage of exchange. I was not aware that Elvin and Dwarvin currency is better regarded then non Elvin and non Dwarvin. Is there a link to your homebrew?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 23, 2011)

Exchabge rate

nope it is part of the haggling process so to speak but lets say on average it takes 1.5 non city human coins to = a city coin


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

Neurotic; As to our histories, I am thinking this,

[sblock= BeWaRe Of TwIsTeD MinD]
I was thinking that there are more then one temples that monks come from-yours is more of the local population where mine is more of a further to the east  kind. Our temples may have interacted on various levels-casual competitors if you will- at peace with one anther's existence.

What thinkest thou?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2011)

Leif asked me to pass on to you that he's still around, but was too busy with his new girlfriend and her family to get to ENWorld this past weekend.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

I wish him the greatest of times with her and her family!


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2011)

*Girlsfriends, wifes and so's*

Are they compatiable with en world?


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2011)

I am back and have already posted IC.  Thanks, DeWar.  Actually, as I already informed someone somewhere, she told me to go ahead and post last night, but I was enjoying her company too much to leave her long enough to do that, so I declined.  Yes, this "other" is QUITE significant!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

*gamers and their sig. O's*



J. Alexander said:


> Are they compatiable with en world?



they are compatable with En World if they are gamers too.


----------



## Lou (May 24, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Are they compatiable with en world?




Hahahahaha!  Sometimes!


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/26836/


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2011)

I've put what I have for Stex so far in the "Gallery of Heros" RG where JA wanted characters kept in the past.  Is this not the  right thing to do now?

What's the rule for determining hp after first level, and what level are we, anyway?  Starting money?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

second level. He wanted us to keep the characters as secret as possible.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2011)

Duh, oooops!


----------



## Lou (May 25, 2011)

2nd level
Pathfinder rules--Pathfinder material only
20 bonus hp
two magic items, one particular to your class-limit of 5000 gp each ??
2000 gp to start
JA rule about magic in gold and rest in silver
special ring--must submit design to JA for approval
two jars of ointment
something else....


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2011)

Lou said:


> 2nd level
> Pathfinder rules--Pathfinder material only
> 20 bonus hp
> two magic items, one particular to your class-limit of 5000 gp each ??
> ...



OK, JA, I didn't get the bonus hp, the magic items, the ring, the ointment (what kind of ointment?), or the something else, so I'll be adding these to the sheet I sent you earlier.  You can just delete that copy and I'll send another one.

Ok, got Stex's sheet updated, attached to an email, and sent off to JA.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2011)

re: something else

I think it was a detailed family history.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2011)

Yes, family history with at least 5 living members identified by name if memory serves. The ointment is restorative ointment in Pathfinder

Wondrous Items - Pathfinder_OGC

basically what used to be known as Keotum's ointment back in the day. We also get a potion of Bull's Strength (JA said Giant Strength, but Bull's Strength is the Pathfinder Equivalent). 

Bull's Strength - Pathfinder_OGC


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2011)

Thanks, Scotley!  Got the ointment and the potion added to Stex's sheet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll be leaving for the Internet Dead Zone later today or early tomorrow, and won't be able to post until Monday AM.


----------



## Lou (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm back from the 116 degree heat and strange dust storms of Phoenix, but it will take a few days to get caught up--emergency project at work.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2011)

but it was a dry heat, right?


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't think they can have dust storms in a high-humidity envionment.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2011)

*The Colony or The Intelligence Service*

Any interest in restarting either one of these..things are going at a pace i can multi task and handle now


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 13, 2011)

Colony! 100%

Intelligence started?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm happy to crank up the colony again. Not in the IS.


----------



## Lou (Jul 13, 2011)

Either The Colony or the IS are fine by me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2011)

Is for me (yes i am an odd ball)


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 15, 2011)

IS for me. (not in Colony)


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 15, 2011)

2 against 2 against 1 "I don't care "

I hope you're collecting other votes from other places 8)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 16, 2011)

Is rhun in the intelligence service  if he is can someone get word to him


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2011)

He may not be able to as he has a real life issue he is dealing with right now (a legal thing) 

[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION], are you in the intelligence service by J Alexander?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 20, 2011)

*Come Next Monday*

Come next monday i will be restarting both the colony and the intelligence service...posting seems to be at a rate that I can accomodate both of them...

check in for the games you wish to play in


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2011)

I found myself to be ill-suited for "The Colony," but I always wished that I had played in "The Intellligence Service."  Think you might have room for one more in that game?  And, if so, could someone [Scotley, Rhun?] please give me a crash course via regular, non-ENWorld, email to bring me up to speed?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 20, 2011)

sure your welcome


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks!  Now can somebody provide me with a link to the game thread and tell me what's going on?   Guess I better check my email before I gripe too much....


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 20, 2011)

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], weren't you that ranger that felt out of place in the city? Colony shounds like just your thing


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2011)

Actually, The Colony was more concerned with establishing lines of supply, negotiating treaties, and running territories, or so I thought.  Not the dungeon crawl that I was looking for at the time.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 20, 2011)

As I understood it is all that, but it is also clearing of dangers, fighting in the forests, finding suitable land (rangers anyone), spying on easterners, sabotaging them and most of all, having fun


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2011)

Leif said:


> I found myself to be ill-suited for "The Colony," but I always wished that I had played in "The Intellligence Service."  Think you might have room for one more in that game?  And, if so, could someone [Scotley, Rhun?] please give me a crash course via regular, non-ENWorld, email to bring me up to speed?




Sorry, wasn't in that one, but maybe I can track it down...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2011)

Leif said:


> Thanks!  Now can somebody provide me with a link to the game thread and tell me what's going on?   Guess I better check my email before I gripe too much....




How about 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...e-service.html?highlight=intelligence+service

and 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...ecruiting.html?highlight=intelligence+service

there might also be talk of it here

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...lands-occ.html?highlight=intelligence+service


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks, Scotley!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION], are you in the intelligence service by J Alexander?




I think so, yes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I'm on vacation until a week from Sunday. I'll be able to post at least once or twice daily starting tomorrow evening or Sunday morning, but until then it'll be just checking in on my phone to keep up with what's going on.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2011)

*Weird Idea so Feedback Appreciated*

Hey KIllers and Chillers,,,been into the margarita mix etc  and had a very interesting  notion...i know the colony restarted but I had an idea to maybe discontinue it and see if there is an interest in this new concept...(i am thinking kinda along the line of Joel Rosebergs "Home" series and Eric Flints "1633" series

The premesis is this..
The party is group of college fraternity buds on a vaction / roadtrip..all are fans of dungeon and drangons etc...by a mysterious incident (I know cliche) they are transported to a world in which they become their favorite character yet with the knowledge they have today...it will take a bit of tinkering to mesh some real world skills and knowledge into the game as well as some modern things the party will have..kinda of thking the friends went to a lake house for a long weekend..and they are taking along with the lake house to the world....would be  lots ofexploring etc  and have a lot of interesting angles......i am thinking we would be dealing with high level characters   say level 12to 15......let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Lou (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmmm, this could be an interesting plot.  So would you build in a possible way back to the "real world," or would it be a one-way trip?  Or would that be one of the mysteries of the new world?

It would take a bit of work....I'm game.  What sort of ground rules are you thinking?  How would the PC stats be determined?  What about classes?  Feats?  Skills?


So you became the DM (god) of this new world?    Somehow I don't think our characters would ever escape....


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds very cool, JA!  So is this a "LakeCon" weekend run amok?   Sure, I'm game!  [Provided, of course, that MY character (me?) has abilities of straight 18's.  just kidding]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 31, 2011)

I like colony game. I'm against new one. Sorry.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2011)

*The NewConcept*

Neurotic..No we dont have todiscontinue thecolony forthisoneto start so noworries

Leif: More or less 

Lou: theway back or stay would be the climax of thegame thus the endwith  members having to choose wether to stay or go back home

As it would be and open game..as you become yourfavorite chracter there is a widerange  of room...with the levels involved i am thinking one 18  17  two 16  two 15 and one 14 for the baseststs


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds interesting . . .


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> ...with the levels involved i am thinking one 18  17  two 16  two 15 and one 14 for the baseststs



Wow, so 18, 17, 16, 16, 15, 15, 14, for the six standard abilities plus comliness?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2011)

Is the assumption that the 'real world' characters are ourselves or characters as well? I certainly don't have abilities that good--not even 20 some odd years ago.


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2011)

Perhaps it's supposed to be "US" as each one of us saw HIMSELF through the lens of testosterone-intoxicated youth?


----------



## Lou (Aug 2, 2011)

JA, are we talking Pathfinder?  

I'm not sure I want to be Elric, but I do like the new Magus class.  I also think I like the new optional magic system, called Words of Power.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2011)

yes weare talking pathfinder

as to theother   i dolikethe aspect of characters that carry thevision wehad of ourself sometwenty  odd years ago..but here is a rub...we will actually need two sets of stats...one for your character as posted and one set as you honestly vision yourself twenty years ago with the knowbled you had then so going totkae lots of thinking thur the proces.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2011)

So the object here would be to stat up myself as a idealized version circa 1988 and then make up the character that version of me might play in a Pathfinder game at 12th to 15th level. 

I don't know how much of the skills and knowledge I have in the real world would be of benefit in a fantasy world. A few basic hunting, fishing and camping skills largely based on guns and gear not available in a fantasy world would be of marginal benefit. I guess knowledge of germ theory, hygiene and first aid might help keep my fantasy character alive. Rudimentary skills in construction, well drilling and keeping old cars running I had from the jobs I had while getting my education would again be of little use without modern gear. Perhaps knowledge of math, reading and simple chemistry could have some application. 

I know the rough formula for black powder and could distill the sulfur from foul smelling water and make willow charcoal, but I don't know how to get the nitrates from bat guano which is 75% of the formula. Nitrates were used in food preservation way back, so we might be able to buy them or at least find out how they are obtained. The Corning process would also be trial and error. That might be useful I guess. I don't know that I could design an effective gun even with the powder, but I could definitely put together some bombs.

What other skills might be useful?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2011)

the idea isthat you will be transported along with the residence and property so you will at least intially have access to modern conviences etc..i already havea workingknowlege of theplace...if ithelps...think  of an eccentric old great uncle  who built the house and allows you the use..it is actually more like a mediume sized manner fortified manner house overlooking  a vrey large lake with several out buildings.  intially itwould  revolve around just trying to surive with yourmodern skills until you got your legs using your character skills....


----------



## Lou (Aug 2, 2011)

1988...that leaves out all of my martial arts training. I could fish, hunt and dress small game and camp (desert/mountains/wooded), ride a horse and swim short distances, with basic nature skills.  I could sing, read music, and tell stories. Engineering across the board was in full swing in those days--pumps, valves, pipes, could design basic bridges and buildings, advanced math skills and statistics. Intermediate knowledge of religion as I had recently converted to RC from SB and interacted at college with other religious groups.  Some knowledge of comparative societies and cultures as   I was engaged to be married to a woman of another culture.  Sounds like I could make a so-so court jester....


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL  at LOuis

Okay  i think were getting  a little misdirected it does not have to be based on where you were twenty years ago....but the overarching theme could be you in college today and the persona you would have...the gist is to give you more knowlege of the game but atthe sametime  shackle you with your knowlege of technology


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 3, 2011)

didn't d20 modern get pathfinderized? Or maybe GURPS wold work here.


----------



## Lou (Aug 3, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> LOL  at LOuis
> 
> Okay  i think were getting  a little misdirected it does not have to be based on where you were twenty years ago....but the overarching theme could be you in college today and the persona you would have...the gist is to give you more knowlege of the game but atthe sametime  shackle you with your knowlege of technology




I'm not sure how the knowledge of technology would be a problem.  I cite as my proof:
Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.*Arthur C. Clarke*, _"Profiles of The Future", 1961 (Clarke's third law)_
_English physicist & science fiction author  (1917 -  )_​I was seeing the game differently from you, I think.  So we fall asleep in a cabin in Arkansas while playing Pathfinder and wake up at the cabin in Pathfinderland, where we slowly/quickly/eventually gain the powers of a starting level 12-15 character of our choosing.  We must either (1) find the way back to Arkansas or (2) figure out how to stop the others from finding the way back to Arkansas, based on whether you want to stay in PathfinderLand or return to Arkansas.  Does that about sum it up?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 3, 2011)

Louis,
It can be anything you envison  just was saying there is a lot of room for interrputation of your character


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 5, 2011)

Nowgli,

You going to join us in the intelligence service


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm truly sorry, Todd - I just can't do it. I'm having a hard time keeping up with everything already, and am finding myself posting those little one liners just to let the others know I'm still around.

The Rosenberg-esque game is _very_ tempting; I really should steer clear of it as well, but I'm teetering on the fence for it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 6, 2011)

no worries  life does take precedence


----------



## Scotley (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm in the same boat Mowgli. I need another game like I need another hole in my head. However, I stumbled into the discussion of Rosenberg-esque game and got hooked. I expect I'll end up joining.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey JA, I'm taking a little break to lay on the beach for a few days and expect to post minimally after this evening until Friday evening. NPC my characters as needed. I'll try to check in on my phone a time or two between now and Friday, but I can't be sure I'll have the time or the signal.


----------

